# Swearing at police is not a crime.



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Swearing at police is not a crime, rules High Court judge - mirror.co.uk

"Swearing at police is no longer a crime because officers hear foul-mouthed abuse too often to be offended, a High Court judge has ruled.
The landmark judgement came as Mr Justice Bean overturned a public order conviction of a young suspect who repeatedly used the F-word while being searched for drugs."
Way to go, we can now tell them to f*ck off.:thumbup:
*


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I thought it was mandatory......


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Jan theres 3 cops over at my local Tesco I'll just pop across and tell them to F*** OFF and if I dont come back you'll know its not true


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

and so it shouldn`t be especially when they can be just as foul mouthed to people they arrest , heard em on cops with camera`s


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

diablo said:


> and so it shouldn`t be especially when they can be just as foul mouthed to people they arrest , heard em on cops with camera`s


*lol Oh you watch that too? Half of the cops now are no better than the yobs they deal with.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have heard a police man tell a yob to watch his f*****g mouth, so what's good for them is good enough for us. Just remember not to put PIG on the end of it though


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Jan theres 3 cops over at my local Tesco I'll just pop across and tell them to F*** OFF and if I dont come back you'll know its not true


PMSL!! so funny!!! love it 

Love your xmas picture by the way very pretty :thumbup:x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*There's a divy copper on the radio now,says you can expect swearing at football matches but not on the streets. And they wonder why some of us call them stupid f********g w*******rs.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Great another excuse for lack of respect to elders or leaders lol.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

i am too an avid watcher of cops with cameras, road wars, cops uncut etc and have heard some very undesirable language spoken by the law enforcing policemen!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

But where's the respect going to be if you can swear at authority ?

Granted they shouldn't swear either though


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

i record cops with camera`s as i`m usually playing tv catch up , know i shouldn`t laff but i only watch it for the comedy value and how many swear words i can count from the cops!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh sorry mate, they were frucking and wenkers.*


I thought that is what you meant pmsl


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mese said:


> But where's the respect going to be if you can swear at authority ?
> 
> Granted they shouldn't swear either though


*Imo if cops want respect they have to earn it like the rest of us.Years ago we did respect our cops.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Agree with Jan in order to get respect you have to earn it ...I think if more bobbies were on the beat again then maybe the relationship between the police and the public would be a lot better - that said I would not swear at a copper .....................


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I was wrongly assaulted with CS gas by the police, caused nasty chemical burns, they ain't gonna be getting much bloody respect from me  Also my dad was a copper, forever bringing his work home & bullying us all, a real a**h***, for some reason the profession seems to bring out the inner Hitler in some people.

E2A And yes the little s*!t that assaulted me got thoroughly sworn at!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

sarelis said:


> I was wrongly assaulted with CS gas by the police, caused nasty chemical burns, they ain't gonna be getting much bloody respect from me  Also my dad was a copper, forever bringing his work home & bullying us all, a real a**h***, for some reason the profession seems to bring out the inner Hitler in some people.


yup seen em get so heavy handed with folks in town on nights out and also on the tv , a lot of the abuse that gets chucked their way they bring on themselves by going into situations all guns blazing.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Mese said:


> But where's the respect going to be if you can swear at authority ?
> 
> Granted they shouldn't swear either though


I totally agree. I know some police officers are not perfect but sometimes I think the public forget what the police actually do for us - can you imagine what life would be like without their assistance?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

912142 said:


> I totally agree. I know some police officers are not perfect but sometimes I think the public forget what the police actually do for us - can you imagine what life would be like without their assistance?


*I for one don't forget what they do for us.But their job is to protect and serve us,thats what they get paid for.*


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I for one don't forget what they do for us.But their job is to protect and serve us,thats what they get paid for.*


They are paid to do that but they also put their lives on the line for us and you often see notices on buses, offices, banks, hospitals, doctor practices etc advising that their staff don't deserved to be verbally abused and neither do the police. It's so disrespectful but then sadly in some families respect is not in their vocabulary let alone taught.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Dont try this in the Netherlands here it is an offence to insult a civil servent ..police officer, fire officer, or town hall clerk ect whilst they are carrying out their duty..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its the sign of the times ime afraid, yet another piece of respect taken away from the police, ime not saying police should swear but the days are gone when we looked up to authorities so whatever they did that didnt mean to say someone anyone else could do the same, when i was younger if ever an adult swore at me i still wouldnt have dared swear back.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Its the sign of the times ime afraid, yet another piece of respect taken away from the police, ime not saying police should swear but the days are gone when we looked up to authorities so whatever they did that didnt mean to say someone anyone else could do the same, when i was younger if ever an adult swore at me i still wouldnt have dared swear back.


*There must be a reason as to why the police don't get the respect they use to.We teach out kids to respect them,but when the cops are no better than yobs how do you explain that?The police need to sort out their bad apples and go back to their old standards.Set by example.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *There must be a reason as to why the police don't get the respect they use to.We teach out kids to respect them,but when the cops are no better than yobs how do you explain that?The police need to sort out their bad apples and go back to their old standards.Set by example.*


We taught our kids janice, not many do now and i think thats the reason. Ime not sayin police should swear at anyone but i do think if we start putting certain members of the public at the same level as police, as in the well if they do a,b and c, then its ok for us to, i think its a slippery slope.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *There must be a reason as to why the police don't get the respect they use to.We teach out kids to respect them,but when the cops are no better than yobs how do you explain that?The police need to sort out their bad apples and go back to their old standards.Set by example.*


Exactly, unfortunately the old bill have shown themselves to be corrupt, racist, barbaric & power hungry a few too many times for them to command the automatic respect that they used to get. So many incidences of abuse of their position, power & abuse of the public. I watched CCTV footage not that long ago of an officer battering a woman he had taken into custody after she had slept in her car, he really went for it, blood everywhere, what tops it off is that he must of been aware of the camera but obviously felt that he was beyond reproof. I will decide how I treat people on their own merit, if you can't respect me I won't respect you, simples.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> We taught our kids janice, not many do now and i think thats the reason. Ime not sayin police should swear at anyone but i do think if we start putting certain members of the public at the same level as police, as in the well if they do a,b and c, then its ok for us to, i think its a slippery slope.


*HM i've seen first hand what its like to have to deal with bent coppers.Thats when i lost my respect for them.They stick together like s**t to a blanket.Thats not saying all cops are bad,but i know of too many that are.*


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *HM i've seen first hand what its like to have to deal with bent coppers.Thats when i lost my respect for them.They stick together like sh*t to a blanket.Thats not saying all cops are bad,but i know of too many that are.*


Not heard that before = stick like s#!t to a blanket -fanks!:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Not heard that before = stick like sh!t to a blanket -fanks!:thumbup:


*Gosh that goes back donkies years.lol*


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> Way to go, we can now tell them to f*$# off.:


just dont do it in a public place.. or its a section 5 public order charge....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Not every cop is an *******, most are genuinely nice and do a bloody hard job for s#&* pay, not knowing if they lived or died that night, and I would swear at some lil f#*# as well if I'd had a few contact jobs that day and was treated like a "pig" and not a policeman just doing his job.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

My f*****g dad. And that is exactly what he was like, wife beating, child abusing bully, and I will always maintain that being in the police brought out the absolute worst in him. When my mother called the police after he had battered her (again), the two idiots that turned up were my Dad's subordinates, so guess what happened? F**k all, that's what, sticking together like **** to a blanket is a great analogy.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sarelis said:


> My f*****g dad. And that is exactly what he was like, wife beating, child abusing bully, and I will always maintain that being in the police brought out the absolute worst in him. When my mother called the police after he had battered her (again), the two idiots that turned up were my Dad's subordinates, so guess what happened? F**k all, that's what, sticking together like **** to a blanket is a great analogy.


sorry your dad sucked, but you cant paint all men that wear a uniform with the same brush and thats what you've just done, your dad hit your mum cos he was a violent b****** not cos he was an officer lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Not every cop is an *******, most are genuinely nice and do a bloody hard job for shitt pay, not knowing if they lived or died that night, and I would swear at some lil f**k as well if I'd had a few contact jobs that day and was treated like a "pig" and not a policeman just doing his job.


*Diane i could say lots but i wont.My eldest son use to live with a little tart that would call the cops every time they had a row.One night he lost his temper and took it out on HIS car.He was arrested,handcuffed with hands BEHIND his back,and the woman police officer said my son had hit her,and her glasses had got broken. How the f**k could he have hit her if his hands were behind his back?The case was dropped before it went to court.Thats just one story.*


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> sorry your dad sucked, but you cant paint all men that wear a uniform with the same brush and thats what you've just done, your dad hit your mum cos he was a violent b****** not cos he was an officer lol.


Oh ok, I'll just sweep the other matter of being illegally assaulted with cs gas by a copper under the carpet too shall I? What about the other copper that fractured my OH's eye socket while I was being CS'd? & the sicko that then turned the CS gas on my dogs? Sorry but there have been far too many occurences jsut in my limited experience for them all to be dimissed as one-offs.
And no, when I talk about the abuse meted out by my father I do not Laugh Out Loud.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Diane i could say lots but i wont.My eldest son use to live with a little tart that would call the cops every time they had a row.One night he lost his temper and took it out on HIS car.He was arrested,handcuffed with hands BEHIND his back,and the woman police officer said my son had hit her,and her glasses had got broken. How the f*ck could he have hit her if his hands were behind his back?The case was dropped before it went to court.Thats just one story.*


I understand Jan, But I can give you two years alone of stories where they helped me nearly every weekend at some times lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> I understand Jan, But I can give you two years alone of stories where they helped me nearly every weekend at some times lol.


*As i said Diane there's good and bad cops.And when you get a bad one their buddies will help the out.And thats never right imo.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Oh ok, I'll just sweep the other matter of being illegally assaulted with cs gas by a copper under the carpet too shall I? What about the other copper that fractured my OH's eye socket while I was being CS'd? & the sicko that then turned the CS gas on my dogs? Sorry but there have been far too many occurences jsut in my limited experience for them all to be dimissed as one-offs.
> And no, when I talk about the abuse meted out by my father I do not Laugh Out Loud.


Dont be stupid, do what you like, my post had eff all to with what you did it was your outburst that cos he was a cop he was violent, pretty rude to say that when any guy can do it. As for sweeping it under yea thats an asss but also it isnt like the entire station or further even knows it was corrupted, it would be a couple at the most.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well i have to admit i have only good experiances with the Police when ive needed them, Tho i am under no illusion they are all good.
They were great when they were needed re Domestic Violence tho my then husband hated them but then he was always getting nicked so he would.
They were also very helpful when my daughter got attacked.
There may be too many bent cops but id rather have them than none at all.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> whats the matter, ya get arrested one to many times for growing weed


My Bro got nicked for growing weed and all the cops said they wish it was legal.. waste of there time :thumbup:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

One of the most ridiculous laws ever, a criminal record for growing a plant  not just any plant, a plant with numerous medical & industrial uses which used to be cultivated on a grand scale precisely because of it's industrial uses all over the world.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm, I'm in two minds about this. I don't think it should be a crime to swear at the police but at the same time I don't see why an officer just doing his job should be subjected to verbal abuse. 

Sadly, making it legal won't mean that swearing is used occasionally to really express how frustrated a person is to the police, but the yobs will use it as a good reason to send a barrage of abuse.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

sarelis said:


> One of the most ridiculous laws ever, a criminal record for growing a plant  not just any plant, a plant with numerous medical & industrial uses which used to be cultivated on a grand scale precisely because of it's industrial uses all over the world.


You wont get any argument with me there.. The cops spent a whole day ripping out plants carting them away and then he got a caution :lol:
and they told us he'd only get a caution at the end of the day it was personal use anyway


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Grace_Lily said:


> Hmm, I'm in two minds about this. I don't think it should be a crime to swear at the police but at the same time I don't see why an officer just doing his job should be subjected to verbal abuse.
> 
> Sadly, making it legal won't mean that swearing is used occasionally to really express how frustrated a person is to the police, but the yobs will use it as a good reason to send a barrage of abuse.


*Going back years when i still had respect for the police i would have said it was bang out of order for someone to swear at them.Having said that,years ago you wouldn't have heard of a copper swearing at anyone.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lol I love how you can sit here and label them all "pigs" yet if i posted on about "blacks" or abbos you'd all go politically correct. Interesting and pathetic.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I dont have rosey glasses thanks, I am aware of the good and the bad, but your post is so much like how my teen would have written it atm I cant even decipher it. And filth ? lol is that your tough word for cops is it ?


it's not a tough word, i'm just sharing some of my experiences with you rather than let you continue to presume i've been arrested for drugs.
yeah thats what i call them, cos thats what they are.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol I love how you can sit here and label them all "pigs" yet if i posted on about "blacks" or abbos you'd all go politically correct. Interesting and pathetic.


how is that the same? you're born black, you're not born a copper.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Why are people acting like this is a new thing. The police corruption was famous in the 60/70s just ask anyone who lived through the likes of The Crays.

MOST police officers do a fantastic job under very difficult circumtances and tbh it suprises me they don't get it wrong more often when you see what they are up against. They are damned if they do and damned if they dont, i think the recent riots proved that.

Remember it was the press and public calling for the rubber bullets during all that NOT the police. 

My kids ever swear at a police officer they will face a much worse deterant at home but on the flip side any officer ever "accidently" gases my kids then i will come down on them too. 

Saying all coppers are bent is like saying all Care workers batter the elderly.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

porps said:


> how is that the same? you're born black, you're not born a copper.


Its a label either way, not born a ****** either, is that ok to say


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol I love how you can sit here and label them all "pigs" yet if i posted on about "blacks" or abbos you'd all go politically correct. Interesting and pathetic.


It's like the whole deed not breed scenario.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol I love how you can sit here and label them all "pigs" yet if i posted on about "blacks" or abbos you'd all go politically correct. Interesting and pathetic.


Meh, they chose to become pigs, 'blacks & abbos' were born that way so I don't really see the relevance of the comparison. Calling a copper a pig is nothing similar to racism.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Its a label either way, not born a ****** either, is that ok to say


yes it is ok to say. also, i think quite a lot of people would argue that you are, in fact, born gay.
but im butting out of this discussion cos apparently my language is unacceptable blah blah /violin


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Meh, they chose to become pigs, 'blacks & abbos' were born that way so I don't really see the relevance of the comparison. Calling a copper a pig is nothing similar to racism.


oh really, so its ok to offend one group of people but not another, lol and dont give me the birth and choice shitt, like I said would you call someone a poofter or ****** at such free will here .. I doubt it.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sarelis said:


> Meh, they chose to become pigs, 'blacks & abbos' were born that way so I don't really see the relevance of the comparison. Calling a copper a pig is nothing similar to racism.


But it is a masive generalisation.

I understand your experiences will have a bearing on your view but for every crappy thing a police officer has done there will be dozens of decent things that go unreported.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> But it is a masive generalisation.
> 
> I understand your experiences will have a bearing on your view but for every crappy thing a police officer has done there will be dozens of decent things that go unreported.


I understand this of course, I'm sure there are some that are honest as the day is long, but unfortunately these days there are more & more incidences of police brutality & corruption which is why they do not command the respect they once did, which was the point I was trying to make when I posted about my own experiences.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

sarelis said:


> Meh, they chose to become pigs, 'blacks & abbos' were born that way so I don't really see the relevance of the comparison. Calling a copper a pig is nothing similar to racism.


Im guessing if you got raped, stabbed, mugged, broken into etc, you wouldnt dial 999 and expect their help then?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Trying to get my head around this opening statement.
> 
> You've never been arrested for growing weed becasue that wouuld take real police work but you don't grow it not because the police will find it, because they won't, but it is a high risk operation because so many drugs raids are being carried out. I guess the police are the ones doing the raiding and the finding so they must be doing the real police work somewhere. I fail to see your point but I love your twisting contradictions that hold me right up to the full stop. Briliant reading.


no.. its not contradictory you have just read to much between the lines that wasnt there. I never said police raids. i said home invasions. is a police raid the same as a home invasion? well is it? THINK 
My mate got his door busted in and got cut up with machetes by a bunch of masked men last time he did a grow... thats the type of home invasion i'm on about. 1 Wrong person gets wind of a grow and thats it. not worth the risk, police got nowt to do with it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, there is some real hatred towards the ickle piggies isnt there!!
Ive had family members threatened by the police before just for looking 'wrong' and once for being in a stationary car that the police officer accidently drove into!!LOL
However i do know a couple personally and they are both good blokes. Decent police officers do exist, they just arent as memorable as the nutters!! Also being in such a position of trust and respect it is all the more deespicable when they do abuse their power unfortunately..

Its def a good idea around here that you cant be arrested for swearing at the police though. I swear f*** is the only verb most of the teenage chavs know!! They couldnt get through a whole sentence without using it at least twice most of the time!!:biggrin:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> oh really, so its ok to offend one group of people but not another, lol and dont give me the birth and choice shitt, like I said would you call someone a poofter or ****** at such free will here .. I doubt it.


I have been subject to offensive labels myself before now, but guess what? I'm a big girl & I'm not gonna go cry over it! Do you think they are crying into their coffee over being called a pig? Actually one of my besties is gay & has no problem with the word ******, I guess it's just the poor little police officers that can't take a bit of ribbing.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Going back years when i still had respect for the police i would have said it was bang out of order for someone to swear at them.Having said that,years ago you wouldn't have heard of a copper swearing at anyone.*


I don't have blind faith and belief in every police officer due to recent events, I prefer to judge the individual officer I'm dealing with. My family and I have had a lot of dealings with the police in recent years (always as victims I hasten to add!) and I have yet to come across an officer swearing. Even if I did, I'd think they were a bad apple and not judge the rest of the force based on them.

I think a huge part of it is down to respect, and the lack of it so many people seem to have these days. Yes I am for using curse words as an extreme way of showing your emotions/ feelings to the police but I think in reality making it legal for people to swear at the police will be used far more by the typical yob who's only resentment for the police stems from the fact they get caught out.

For example, (humour me here  )

I think this:

'What the **** you arresting me for man?! You ******* pig go to hell you son of a *****!'

Will be a much more common way to for this law to be used than this:

'Unfortunately Officer I felt very let down, my family and I no longer feel safe in our own home and it just isn't ****** good enough.'

You see the difference?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sarelis said:


> I have been subject to offensive labels myself before now, but guess what? I'm a big girl & I'm not gonna go cry over it! Do you think they are crying into their coffee over being called a pig? Actually one of my besties is gay & has no problem with the word ******, I guess it's just the poor little police officers that can't take a bit of ribbing.


I'll quote you in the next political thread.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I'll quote you in the next political thread.


You do that! You and I are never going to have the same view on this subject, every person forms their views & opinions from their own experiences, thus everyone is different. The world would be very boring if everyone was the same! This thread has made for an interesting debate though, and if I got a bit lairy with you it's because of the **** I have been through, nothing to do with you & I apologise.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I'll quote you in the next political thread.


anything you say or do can and will be used against you in a political thread!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

porps said:


> My mate got his door busted in and got cut up with machetes by a bunch of masked men last time he did a grow... thats the type of home invasion i'm on about. 1 Wrong person gets wind of a grow and thats it. not worth the risk, police got nowt to do with it.


I agree with you wholeheartedly there, the vast majority of risk when growing weed comes form rippers, not coppers.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well i think this way if you do something illegal then be prepared to arrive on the wrong side of the law/police, ime not saying some dont abuse their position but this happens in all professions.
I cant speak highly enough of the police, i wouldnt want to be on the receiving end of some of the idiots out there today and its become very thankless i think, justice been as it is.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> lol I love how you can sit here and label them all "pigs" yet if i posted on about "blacks" or abbos you'd all go politically correct. Interesting and pathetic.


*Over here its common to call police,filth,pigs ect.*


Nonnie said:


> Im guessing if you got raped, stabbed, mugged, broken into etc, you wouldnt dial 999 and expect their help then?


*Why shouldn't they dial 999? We PAY for their service,we just prefer to get a cop turn up thats not bent.*


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

sarelis said:


> Exactly, unfortunately the old bill have shown themselves to be corrupt, racist, barbaric & power hungry a few too many times for them to command the automatic respect that they used to get. So many incidences of abuse of their position, power & abuse of the public. I watched CCTV footage not that long ago of an officer battering a woman he had taken into custody after she had slept in her car, he really went for it, blood everywhere, what tops it off is that he must of been aware of the camera but obviously felt that he was beyond reproof. I will decide how I treat people on their own merit, if you can't respect me I won't respect you, simples.


Fortunately these police officers are in the minority.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

912142 said:


> Fortunately these police officers are in the minority.


*But on the increase,unfortunately.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

god i'd be lived if my lads ever swore at the police... how disrespectful


i know theyre not all lily white, but thats like every walk of life you always get your bad eggs, but the majority of them will be decent honest people..have you seen what they have to put up with on a saturday night:scared:.....they deserve a medal imo..




.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tbh i find it hard to believe they would beat a woman up just for sleeping in her car, they shouldnt be beating anyone for any reason but i would think it was more than just that. 

I do think many of you are tarring them all with the same brush, there are some good police men/women out there like good and bad in every profession


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Tbh i find it hard to believe they would beat a woman up just for sleeping in her car, they shouldnt be beating anyone for any reason but i would think it was more than just that


I will try to find a link for you, it was extensively reported at the time, the footage is horrendous.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> god i'd be lived if my lads ever swore at the police... how disrespectful
> 
> i know theyre not all lily white, but thats like every walk of life you always get your bad eggs, but the majority of them will be decent honest people..have you seen what they have to put up with on a saturday night:scared:.....they deserve a medal imo..
> 
> .


*Firefighters put their lives on the line every day but they don't act like thugs.You only have to look at the recent riots to see the some of the police were as bad as the rioters.Also the programe,Police Camera Action shows cops in one breath telling people not to swear but then in the next breath they are doing the swearing.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sarelis said:


> I will try to find a link for you, it was extensively reported at the time, the footage is horrendous.


Seeing the footage will make no difference other than make me disgusted that they are actually beating someone, but its the all because she slept in a car that i dont believe.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Quite an emotive subject for some. And I can see by the experiences some of you have experienced would leave a bad taste in your mouth. And I am sorry for those that have not had a positive experience.

The police IMO do a fantastic job - every day they are putting their lives on the line. They have to deal with ******s and scum of society every day. They are abused = physically and mentally. Dealing with death, rape, child abuse, horrific injuries on a daily basis...

yes they get paid to do it - but their money is pretty **** compared to many.

I have two kids sat round my table eating their tea = that when they are old enough will learn how if it was not for police intervention that they would now be dead. I could tell hundreds of more similar and positive stories. But media does not want to know as bad stories sell much better.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

http//www.mailonsunday.co.uk...yearwomanhtml

Did that work?


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Seeing the footage will make no difference other than make me disgusted that they are actually beating someone, but its the all because she slept in a car that i dont believe.


Read the link, then tell me what you believe.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

sarelis said:


> http//www.mailonsunday.co.uk...yearwomanhtml
> 
> Did that work?


I clicked on that link and my Norton protection did not allow me to access it -saying the link was to a malicious website?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Theres good and bad in every profession but it seems like when people talk badly of police they seem to be talking/calling all police, look at what some doctors,nurses, teachers have done but i dont ever hear anyone calling them as a whole especially with such hatred as some has on here.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I clicked on that link and my Norton protection did not allow me to access it -saying the link was to a malicious website?


Ugh, I suck at computers, took me ages to do that & it don't work!

Lifted like a rag doll and hurled into cell: Shocking video of police brutality... on 5ft 2in tall 59-year-woman | Mail Online

Try that, I swear it's not spyware or porn or owt!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *But on the increase,unfortunately.*


Is this your opinion or are there published stats on this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I clicked on that link and my Norton protection did not allow me to access it -saying the link was to a malicious website?


Malicious website? Sounds about right for the Mail


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Firefighters put their lives on the line every day but they don't act like thugs.You only have to look at the recent riots to see the some of the police were as bad as the rioters.Also the programe,Police Camera Action shows cops in one breath telling people not to swear but then in the next breath they are doing the swearing.*


and the majority of police dont act like thugs either, and anyway policing is completely different profession to firefighting, police officers have to deal with much more violence for one thing and they get loads more abuse than firefighters do.

we'd be in a right mess without either of these services.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

912142 said:


> Is this your opinion or are there published stats on this?


*My opinion based on what i've seen over the years.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

912142 said:


> Is this your opinion or are there published stats on this?


Sadly the public perceiev this to be the case. Probably because it is deemed less acceptable now as in the "good old days" - its reported more, its less likely to be swept under the carpet etc. Its more in the public view.

I expect it would be impossible to obtain a true statistical representation of the situation.

Much like domestic violence, figures probably show a dramatic increase over the last 100 yrs, when in fact it is merely an increase in reported incidents


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Firefighters put their lives on the line every day but they don't act like thugs.You only have to look at the recent riots to see the some of the police were as bad as the rioters.Also the programe,Police Camera Action shows cops in one breath telling people not to swear but then in the next breath they are doing the swearing.*


You can't compare a firefighter with a police officer. Firefighters by nature of their job are too busy putting fires out and it is not in their remit to carry out law enforcement.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Savahl said:


> Sadly the public *perceiev* this to be the case. Probably because it is deemed less acceptable now as in the "good old days" - its reported more, its less likely to be swept under the carpet etc. Its more in the public view.
> 
> I expect it would be impossible to obtain a true statistical representation of the situation.
> 
> Much like domestic violence, figures probably show a dramatic increase over the last 100 yrs, when in fact it is merely an increase in reported incidents


That's the point I was making it is individual perception and possibly not fact.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

An example is that recently there has been outrage at police behaviour (of a few) officers during protests...

I have a friend who used to participate in animal rights demo's in the early 90s, late 80s... he was never charged with anything, although arrested many times....and his account of things were that he was roughed up pretty often as a result of these demos by the police attending - did he report it? No. He saw it as part and parcel of protesting! So have things really gotten worse, or is it our expectations of police behaviour that has in fact changed.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Firefighters put their lives on the line every day but they don't act like thugs.You only have to look at the recent riots to see the some of the police were as bad as the rioters.Also the programe,Police Camera Action shows cops in one breath telling people not to swear but then in the next breath they are doing the swearing.*


Those cop shows are a pathetic propoganda attempt to make us like the police.And of course to publicise their new powers with regard to motoring law...vehicle seizure etc.
Some of the cops that regularly appear seem to do their difficult jobs very well,but there are one or two that the powers that be shouldn't let appear.They come across as arrogant big heads every time they're on camera.

I wish I was talking here to a Chief Constable..one of the few with brains anyway...so I could point something out that really bugs me.Watch *ANY* American cop show and you will hear them addressing the public as 'Sir' or 'Madam'....The British version...'Is this your car *mate*?'.....'Do you know why I've stopped you *mate*?'....'Have you got anything on you you shouldn't have *mate*?'

If they want respect they should damn well show some.In answer to "Why is that camera filming me?" over and over you will hear them say..."He's not filming you,he's filming us" and "He can film anywhere he likes in a public place"....
Try photographing one of them with your phone, and you'll find they suddenly take it on themselves to change the law with the threat of section 5 if you don't stop.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


912142 said:



Again I think you have to look at the type of person they are dealing with at the time.

Click to expand...

Look at this clip and please explain where the cops were not acting like thugs.They assumed these people on bikes were thugs.
London Riots - Manchester Riot Police Beat Teenagers On Bikes - YouTube

Now in your opinion were they acting within the law or like thugs?*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I clicked on that link and my Norton protection did not allow me to access it -saying the link was to a malicious website?


Same here i couldnt get on


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Same here i couldnt get on


Did you try the revised link I posted? That one worked fine for me


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I for one think we are very lucky to have the police service we do and they don't have an easy job, shame a minority let them down occasionally. I personally think all verbal abuse directed at a professional should be pulled up in some way or another. I've been on the recieving end and there is no excuse.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

You guys should have seen the London cops during the miners strike..they were worse than thugs.They took great pleasure in taunting the miners and creating trouble.
Local cops mostly just did their jobs,but the London lot were imported hooligans looking for an excuse to use their truncheons.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't read the whole thread, but there are good and bad in everything be it cops, doctors,even construction workers. i've had good and bad experiences but for the most part I like cops. They have a tough job they pull a murderer off the street and the stupid judicial system puts them back out in public......


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Can I please remind everyone that General chat is open to forum users of all ages and swearing is against forum rules. Let's please try and keep on topic and not personal. ANY forms of discrimination WILL NOT be tolerated either. However many "mates" people have who tolerate/brush off/ignore certain labels, it is hurtful and detrimental to people. 

Any discriminatory posts will be removed and posters will reiceve a ban!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> Can I please remind everyone that General chat is open to forum users of all ages and swearing is against forum rules. Let's please try and keep on topic and not personal. ANY forms of discrimination WILL NOT be tolerated either. However many "mates" people have who tolerate/brush off/ignore certain labels, it is hurtful and detrimental to people.
> 
> Any discriminatory posts will be removed and posters will reiceve a ban!


*Will it be classed as discramination to say some cops are bent,or thugs? I'm not clear as to where anyone was discriminating.*


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Will it be classed as discramination to say some cops are bent,or thugs? I'm not clear as to where anyone was discriminating.*


No, reasonable terms are ok, Pig, ******, and similar are discriminatory!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> No, reasonable terms are ok, Pig, ******, and similar are discriminatory!


*Ok thankyou for that.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> No, reasonable terms are ok, Pig, ******, and similar are discriminatory!


sorry but had to LOL at PIG and ******............oop's


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Surely, using foul language towards anyone just shows you have a poor command of English as it's spoken. Or perhaps I'm just being old fashioned..


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Surely, using foul language towards anyone just shows you have a poor command of English as it's spoken. Or perhaps I'm just being old fashioned..


Shows you have intelligence mate and been brought up proper!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

springerpete said:


> Surely, using foul language towards anyone just shows you have a poor command of English as it's spoken. Or perhaps I'm just being old fashioned..


*I use the F word all the time when i'm at home.And it didn't come from my upbringing.I don't swear in public unless someone makes me angry enough.Having said that,each to their own is my opinion.*


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Shows you have intelligence mate and been brought up proper!


Thank you, not too sure about the intelligence but I like to think I was brought up tp show respect to others.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

springerpete said:


> Thank you, not too sure about the intelligence but I like to think I was brought up tp show respect to others.


Same.

I was also taught to respect the police.

I rarely swear, the only time I swear is when I hurt myself, even then I apologize for swearing

It appalls me how freely swear words are used.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Reads like a snippet from the Jememy Kyle show this thread does!
Pretty amazed as some peoples attitudes towards the police! But then, maybe not!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Good evening all.








Fark Orf!

Good night all!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I shouldn't laugh really, but thats tickled me :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Same.
> 
> I was also taught to respect the police.
> 
> ...


I have a number of friends in the Police force, all of whom are good caring people with families just like the rest of us and I admit, given some of the tales they tell me, I wouldn't want to do their job. Years ago my wife worked in a big A & E, dept in the Midlands and the amount of verbal and physical abuse she had to endure caused her to give it up in the end and return to general nursing. I dont know what goes on in some peoples' heads these days where it's deemed O.K. or clever, or 'Cool' to get plastered and cause mayhem wherever you go.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I have to be honest, I don't think I could swear at a police officer out of sheer respect and also because I wasn't brought up that way.

I do have a swear now and then but I do have respect for people too.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DT said:


> Reads like a snippet from the Jememy Kyle show this thread does!
> Pretty amazed as some peoples attitudes towards the police! But then, maybe not!


My sisters OH is a policeman you wouldnt believe the things he has to put up with. People have no respect


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

it should be, Why should someone be verbally abused Because they have more then likey Caught you doing something you shouldnt?! 

do like police- be good  

I do admit i have been sarcastic to the police over them saying my Oh's nicked a strimmer, So i said to the police man "mmm in case you didnt notice when you came in we dont have a garden or grass there for no need for a strimmer" He was Like "Oh yeah mmm" lol
Other then that even as a teen i was always polite to them, id be devistated if my children didnt have the same respect for people who ever they are!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Imo if cops want respect they have to earn it like the rest of us.Years ago we did respect our cops.*


When did you last get spat at and sworn at while doing your job?
Get called to save some ones life?
Break a door down to find what had happened to the old lady no one seen for weeks and face the decaying body?
Drag a burning body from a car wreck?

... No me niether...

I am sure there are some baduns but TF for the rest.. *Respect* guys...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> When did you last get spat at and sworn at while doing your job?
> Get called to save some ones life?
> Break a door down to find what had happened to the old lady no one seen for weeks and face the decaying body?
> Drag a burning body from a car wreck?
> ...


Things like that rarely make the news and if they did then all that would be said is they are only doing their job,yes they are, but what a job. I think i would lose my cool at the bloody idiot druggies robbing old folk of their pension for their next fix,the drink drivers that put everyone else at risk, the abusers out there where there are no women and kids safe and then theres the ones that set about the innocent just because their bored and felt like it.
Oh how they keep their hands off them i dont know and for the ones that dont they must be pushed to the limit,even when its their your job theres a limit.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> When did you last get spat at and sworn at while doing your job?
> Get called to save some ones life?
> Break a door down to find what had happened to the old lady no one seen for weeks and face the decaying body?
> Drag a burning body from a car wreck?
> ...


*pmsl Why would i do any of those things,i pay towards having a police force there to do that job.Oh and lets not forget,they chose their job.
And unlike some coppers i don't go out on the streets acting like a mindless yob.There is 2 sides to every coin.*


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> When did you last get spat at and sworn at while doing your job?
> Get called to save some ones life?
> Break a door down to find what had happened to the old lady no one seen for weeks and face the decaying body?
> Drag a burning body from a car wreck?
> ...


Well said. :thumbup: I for one, appreciate what the Police do for us all.

I cannot believe what I see some members posting, prime candidates for a Jeremy Kyle guest appearance I think. :confused1:


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl Why would i do any of those things,i pay towards having a police force there to do that job.Oh and lets not forget,they chose their job.
> And unlike some coppers i don't go out on the streets acting like a mindless yob.There is 2 sides to every coin.*


Bad cops are in the minority (thank god), and good cops are in the majority.

I bet you agreed with the riots


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> Bad cops are in the minority (thank god), and good cops are in the majority.
> 
> I bet you agreed with the riots


oh jeeze....ere we go again...:mad2:


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> oh jeeze....ere we go again...:mad2:


And what have I done to deserve all these weird comments I am getting? I am getting strange pm's saying I am Albert???? My name is Ali, not that I should be pushed into reveiling my name.

Maybe I should have picked a different username, as I have made myself an easy target for racists. The only conclusion I can come to at the moment (sorry).


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> And what have I done to deserve all these weird comments I am getting? I am getting strange pm's saying I am Albert???? My name is Ali, not that I should be pushed into reveiling my name.
> 
> Maybe I should have picked a different username, as I have made myself an easy target for racists. The only conclusion I can come to at the moment (sorry).


What weird comments Ali???

you must report them if you feel people are being racist


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> What weird comments Ali???
> 
> you must report them if you feel people are being racist


Comments made to me on threads, pm's calling me a pratt or Albert and unkind quoting of my psos. And yes, I do think I am being picked on due to my username reveiling I am Asian.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> Comments made to me on threads, pm's calling me a pratt or Albert and unkind quoting of my psos. And yes, I do think I am being picked on due to my username reveiling I am Asian.


forward them on to the mods then hun...they will sort it ...i would think...


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

You should see the amount of police officer we get in that expect free food or coffee why the hell should I give you it free your a customer just like everyone else. Or how they walk away with out half there order then sit in their car and when you finally take it to them they look at you like an idiot. 


Or come thru your drive during rush time and sit there for 4 minutes ordering drinks and food for all their buddies.

Or they phone in an order then after they have come and picked it up, paid for it and then about to leave and youve started to serve the next customer they phone saying they forgot a drink and then when you tell them they have to wait they moan, well to damn bad.

Alot of them stand with an air of arrogance and when my dad had police issues last year and I phoned the station to ask if he was there it took them hours to find out who had picked him and where he was cause they had no clue who had him and why.

Many ride your ass to make you speed and the amount I see bypass traffic issues to amazing its like really your going to just watch in your car as people jam the intersection to the point no one can move 

Ive only met one helpful and polite officer in my life who didnt take a second look to help give me directions as I was lost in one of canada's biggest cities on canada so hordes of people and it was getting dark (by myself)

and then a few months ago my mom found a police officers note book jammed full of stuff my mom returned it to the first officer she saw and she did get a thanks after the biggest sigh and eye roll Ive seen anyone give when my mom said " Sir I found this police officers book on the side of the road"


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Apparently if you say to a copper 'You're a [email protected]' it's against the law.....which it obviously isn't now lol but before this revelation...but if you say to them....'I think you're a [email protected]' they can't do a thing because you are entitled to say what you are thinking and as you are thinking it they can't do a damn thing:thumbup:
Which is great round here because hey are mostly [email protected]'s.....and as for them saying you can expect swearing on match days ...well isn't this convenient...I live right behind a football ground although not a very good one  and last time they played at home there was quite a lot of trouble ...not only where there mostly hobby bobbies on the street trying to sort it out but they all looked terrified....it's amazing how they can let things go when it suits them isn't it.
The police force round here are rubbish...when my dad was being harassed and abused by nob head yobs in his own garden the police where nowhere to be seen despite several phone calls, yet when i phoned the local cop shop AKA joke shop and told them if they didn't get round there I would beat them too it with people more qualified to sort nob heads out then soon turned up to take a statement. I don't like trouble but they weren't doing a damn thing and my dad was in bits, is it any wonder people take the law into their own hands?
Anyway...telling some coppers they're a f**&^&g T*&^&r is a fact therefore you are stating a fact and not abusing them


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> You should see the amount of police officer we get in that expect free food or coffee why the hell should I give you it free your a customer just like everyone else. Or how they walk away with out half there order then sit in their car and when you finally take it to them they look at you like an idiot.
> 
> Or come thru your drive during rush time and sit there for 4 minutes ordering drinks and food for all their buddies.
> 
> ...


Oooh didn't she look inside? I'd have had a good look through it before giving it back haha


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrASingh said:


> I do think I am being picked on due to my username reveiling I am Asian.


lol are you serious ? this forum may be in the UK but it has members of almost all colours so Its unlikely your been targeted for that, this place is too pc for that


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I use the F word all the time when i'm at home.And it didn't come from my upbringing.I don't swear in public unless someone makes me angry enough.Having said that,each to their own is my opinion.*


lol same, if I wanna practice the language of obscenity I will,  Just wouldnt direct it at someone I consider above me in the society chain lol and thats cops, or any authority that defends or protects.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol are you serious ? this forum may be in the UK but it has members of almost all colours so Its unlikely your been targeted for that, this place is too pc for that


Just think of this place as a box of bassets all sorts....
we're from everywhere on here...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

If I swore at a Cop I'm pretty sure they would find something to give me grieve over...lol


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

The police get no thanks for what they do, for little reward. 

The director of the company I work for, him and his wife are police officers, he's a Sergeant and she is CID. His managers told him he had to deploy his officers from other parts of the country to help out in the London riots, which led his own team short, and not enough officers to respond to calls! On top of that he was told that he would have to take a cut of a £1,000 a month in wages due to cutbacks and go back to being Constable, which will mean less money again. 

At Nursery we have a lot of parents who are police officers, and all are lovely and really appreciate everything we do for their children, most are normal hardworking parents who like everyone else are just trying to earn a living and nobody deserves to get verbally abused doing the job they are paid to do.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> Well said. :thumbup: I for one, appreciate what the Police do for us all.
> 
> I cannot believe what I see some members posting, prime candidates for a Jeremy Kyle guest appearance I think. :confused1:


*So what do you suggest people do about bad cops,sweep the matter under the carpet?
Some on here seem to think those of us that speak out against bad cops are just a handful of people,well hello read the news,or better still search the internet for video footage.A bent copper has no place in the force.*


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> Comments made to me on threads, pm's *calling me a pratt* or Albert and unkind quoting of my psos. And yes, I do think I am being picked on due to my username reveiling I am Asian.


Name calling or sending pms containing defamatory statements on the internet is actually classed as defamation and should be reported in the first instance to a mod and if you feel you are being singled out it should be reported to the police who will follow this up and obtain the registration details of the person making the comments.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

MrASingh said:


> Bad cops are in the minority (thank god), and good cops are in the majority.
> 
> *I bet you agreed with the riots*





MrASingh said:


> Well said. :thumbup: I for one, appreciate what the Police do for us all.
> 
> I cannot believe what I see some members posting, *prime candidates for a* *Jeremy Kyle guest appearance I think.* :confused1:


I have never known a member on here slag off another member that is of another race...
You have recently appeared, and one or two of your comments are derogatory to say the least.I may agree with you, but I'm not daft enough to post it...that's not the way to fit in and make friends on here.

We're all entitled to our opinions,and those that were over the top and obscene have been removed.

With regard to your being called Albert in a PM...I take it some on here think you are a banned member under a new pseudonym...just ignore them.Or if they're derogatory report them to a mod.

As for reporting them to the thought police,I would have thought they're busy enough without our help....whether we care for them or not.

If you are genuine then welcome to the forum...and I take it from your name you are a Sikh although I might be wrong.Before you post just read through and consider your content.Better to keep insults to yourself if you don't want to make enemies.
And that goes for quite a few more on here that turn the debates into personal attacks.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> Well said. :thumbup: I for one, appreciate what the Police do for us all.
> 
> I cannot believe what I see some members posting, prime candidates for a Jeremy Kyle guest appearance I think. :confused1:


All I can say is that you must have a good police force then...I've already given 1 example to what ours are like, another is that a pensioner and his 19 yr old daughter used to live next door to me, one evening her boyfriend tried to break in to beat her up....he was kicking the door to get it down and shouting abuse at her, so I called the police...who after I gave the post code and address didn't even know what street i was in ...then when they eventually found it on their computer they said the'd send someone round...by this time he'd broke a pain in the front door window. 1 hour and 45 mins later they showed up by which time the poor girl and her dad had been hidden in their house terrified for ages. The police force round here should donn huge red wigs big shoes and a bloody red nose because they are a bunch of clowns...The family across the road orders a pizza just after all this kicked off and that arrived in half an hour....BEFORE the police did.....I rest my case.
I think even Jeremy kyle would side with the people on this one


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I think we've all experienced police taking ages to arrive.A store of mine was robbed of £5000 stock a few years back.It took 4 days for a forensic cop to turn up...he said it was too late for him to take prints,although there was a beer bottle on the floor that was not mine,and I though it was a good source of prints.
He didn't agree and left.The next day a police woman arrived and gave me a crime number.
Well it was only five grand of my hard earned money...not worth bothering themselves with was it?..

On the other hand maybe the delays are down to not enough cops.Or there being too many at football matches or royal visits...there seem to be loads around then.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Urgh, some of the posts on here are disgusting. 

My OH was once assaulted by a black man, of course that means that ALL black men are violent thugs. Oh, and what about that time my sister was assaulted by a girl with bleached hair? Obviously EVERYONE who bleaches their hair is a disgusting lowlife!

Do I believe that? Of course not, it's ridiculous! If you honestly can't see that judging all of the police force on a few bad eggs is wrong then you are seriously blinkered. To be honest I just feel sorry for anyone who has such a hateful view of the world.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Urgh, some of the posts on here are disgusting.
> 
> My OH was once assaulted by a black man, of course that means that ALL black men are violent thugs. Oh, and what about that time my sister was assaulted by a girl with bleached hair? Obviously EVERYONE who bleaches their hair is a disgusting lowlife!
> 
> Do I believe that? Of course not, it's ridiculous! If you honestly can't see that judging all of the police force on a few bad eggs is wrong then you are seriously blinkered. To be honest I just feel sorry for anyone who has such a hateful view of the world.


Errm, correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think one single poster has said that ALL police are bent. The question was asked (many many pages ago) why people don't respect the police any more, with several people answering that it is because there are too many incidences of lack of respect from the police, corruption & police brutality, that is all.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> Urgh, some of the posts on here are disgusting.
> 
> My OH was once assaulted by a black man, of course that means that ALL black men are violent thugs. Oh, and what about that time my sister was assaulted by a girl with bleached hair? Obviously EVERYONE who bleaches their hair is a disgusting lowlife!
> 
> Do I believe that? Of course not, it's ridiculous! If you honestly can't see that judging all of the police force on a few bad eggs is wrong then you are seriously blinkered. To be honest I just feel sorry for anyone who has such a hateful view of the world.


*Can you show me any post where anyone has said all cops are bad?As for having blinkers on,doesn't that work both ways?*


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my word!! I lived in London for 5 years and I found all my experiences with the police there very positive. Sure, they can be growly, but wouldn't you be, having to deal with drunken vomiting and violent yobs and yobettes on a Saturday night? You guys really have nothing to complain about. Your police are well-trained and professional. They make your cities and towns safe. In my country, we all grow up to be very wary of the police. There is no way on earth I would ever swear at a police officer here. Never. I know I would regret it for sure. During the apartheid years, many "suspects" that were arrested ended up "falling" from a high window or "slipping on a bar of soap" and never made it out of the station. 
I am sorry, but I believe swearing at a policeman should be illegal. It indicates a lack of respect for law and order, a sign of the general moral degradation of modern society. I am 45 years old and have never had occasion to swear at or be sworn at by a police(wo)man. It makes me think: perhaps those that seem to always be getting into skirmishes with the local coppers are perhaps on the wrong side of the law? 

Remember there are rogue individuals in every profession. Rogue cops make the news, which is why you hear about them. The thousands of hardworking professional, compassionate and dedicated cops never get reported on.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Suspect no one appreciates the police until they are helping you in an emergency. Only the bad stories appear in the papers. Good & bad in every walk of life


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think our police force do a cracking job, professional and compassinate when needed ! AND should be paid a lot more then they do! They are dealing with scum bags every day of week who would try the patience of a saint!

We should be proud of em!

Having spent a fair bit of time in Jamacia think there's some truth that
The Jamacain police force ain't quite so 'proper'
But then reading this thread reckon there are a fair few who perhaps 'warrant' this type pf treatment!
NOT that I am saying in this instance this were right I add!

Disturbing Footage: Jamaican Police Caught On Camera Straight Execute A Helpless Man - YouTube

And look in the USA! even a motoring offence and you are spread eagled!
Ours, are soft in comparrison to most, And as for bent ones - Sadly it happens in ALL walks of life!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Errm, correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think one single poster has said that ALL police are bent.


nah just labelled them filth, pigs, etc which would be interpreted as ALL or it wouldnt be said as a term to describe the force., I doubt anyone here would call pf members tink or piggybakers hubby a pig would you ? They are in that field does that makes them filth as well ?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Only other comment I would make is that its not a crime to swear at most people - does not make it big or clever though!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nah just labelled them filth, pigs, etc which would be interpreted as ALL or it wouldnt be said as a term to describe the force., I doubt anyone here would call pf members tink or piggybakers hubby a pig would you ? They are in that field does that makes them filth as well ?


we also have some serving officers as members too. I remember one member posting during the riots to say that they had been working solid, all leave cancelled etc just to get the situation under control


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> we also have some serving officers as members too. I remember one member posting during the riots to say that they had been working solid, all leave cancelled etc just to get the situation under control


but he's a pig so its his choice who cares right  I wonder how many would be posting sympathy to a cop if they were a member with this problem and did a thread . :rolleyes5:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Havent read the whole thread, but who cares if its a crime or not? - Its respect.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I live in Newcastle and the police are horrendous to people on nights out. Granted they have probably dealt with quite a lot but i was once cornered by three policemen when trying to get into a taxi and they just kept pushing me against the wall.

Most of them are just power drunk and now I know this I will happily swear at them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yep we have a lot to be proud of..Try telling that to those on the recieving end of police brutality.
Disgusting Police Brutality On Soldier Mark Aspinall - YouTube

Disgusting Police Brutality On Stab Victim - YouTube

British police officers filmed smashing up pensioner&#39;s car - YouTube

And there's more if you care to look for it.*


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> nah just labelled them filth, pigs, etc which would be interpreted as ALL or it wouldnt be said as a term to describe the force., I doubt anyone here would call pf members tink or piggybakers hubby a pig would you ? They are in that field does that makes them filth as well ?


Naughty naughty, you know you are not allowed to use the P-word now! Having just looked back though my posts I don't believe I have called them that once, the only time I used that word was in response to your "blacks & abbos" comment? If I did & it has been edited by a mod it was when referencing the men who were attacking me, so I make no apologies for that, I could think of worse things to call those particular individuals!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Naughty naughty, you know you are not allowed to use the P-word now! Having just looked back though my posts I don't believe I have called them that once, the only time I used that word was in response to your "blacks & abbos" comment? If I did & it has been edited by a mod it was when referencing the men who were attacking me, so I make no apologies for that, I could think of worse things to call those particular individuals!


you may not have, but your post boldy claimed that nobody in the thread had said they were all bad


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

sarelis said:


> Meh, they chose to become pigs, 'blacks & abbos' were born that way so I don't really see the relevance of the comparison. Calling a copper a pig is nothing similar to racism.


& I would hope that they choose to become 'pigs' because they want to help others, takes a big person to spend their life helping keep others in check. 

Calling a copper a pig is just the same, it doesnt matter if you choose to be something or not, you are judging, criticisings someone because of 'who/what' they are.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> you may not have, but your post boldy claimed that nobody in the thread had.


No it didn't, it said that not one poster had suggested that ALL coppers are bent! No mention of the P-word anywhere!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yep we have a lot to be proud of..Try telling that to those on the recieving end of police brutality.
> Disgusting Police Brutality On Soldier Mark Aspinall - YouTube
> 
> Disgusting Police Brutality On Stab Victim - YouTube
> ...


Janice, theres good and bad in all walks of life. - Doesnt mean as a whole we have a right to disrespect all in that area.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

sarelis said:


> Errm, correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think one single poster has said that ALL police are bent. The question was asked (many many pages ago) why people don't respect the police any more, with several people answering that it is because there are too many incidences of lack of respect from the police, corruption & police brutality, that is all.


There ya go!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Only other comment I would make is that its not a crime to swear at most people - does not make it big or clever though!


To some (swearing) is the norm and features in their daily vocabulary, 
You have to someones question what type of an unbringing they have had

I won't deny having used a few 'choice words over the years! BUT! heck there is a time and a place! And think anyone working in customer relations will know that those that rant rave and swear over any consumers issues they have are seen a nothing but laughing Stocks.

Just my views!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yep we have a lot to be proud of..Try telling that to those on the recieving end of police brutality.
> Disgusting Police Brutality On Soldier Mark Aspinall - YouTube
> 
> Disgusting Police Brutality On Stab Victim - YouTube
> ...


It's easy to cherry pick off the internet, like i said for every crappy incident there are hundreds of good deeds that go un publicised and again it was far worse in previous decades there just wasn't CCTV footage then, the police force has come along way in cleaning up its act but there will always be elements within any organisation and yes they should be punished (noone is above the law  )


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yep we have a lot to be proud of..Try telling that to those on the recieving end of police brutality.
> Disgusting Police Brutality On Soldier Mark Aspinall - YouTube
> 
> Disgusting Police Brutality On Stab Victim - YouTube
> ...


Thats all sweet Jan, but now how about getting all the millions of links that show police being heros and serving the community or how about all the links of news storys where they get bashed to a pulp or killed by thugs with no respect that are only pissed off cos they got caught doing something wrong and I doubt most cases of brutality are unprovoked, Its gonna get rough if the person questioned gets defensive and starts mouthing off or walking away, they have a job to do.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

There are good and bad in every walk of life and in every proffession there will be people who are corrupt ....and unfortunately imo the more power a person or proffession has the more easy it is to be corrupt and take advantage .....look at out politicians .......the Police Force will and do have corrupt officers and always have look at the mafia etc they had the police on payroll and high ranking ones at that  

From my own experiences of the police I would say my FAITH in them has diminished over time now that could also be down to the red tape they have to go thru etc which means many people are dissatisfied with the service they get.....and hence become very bitter and angry against the force as a whole.

As I said earlier I personally would not swear at an officer in a derogotory way unless maybe they did to me ....its all about how you are treated imo and on that note some of the police force could do with a few master classes in communication  not all though!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Thats all sweet Jan, but now how about getting all the millions of links that show police being heros and serving the community or how about all the links of news storys where they get bashed to a pulp or killed by thugs with no respect that are only pissed off cos they got caught doing something wrong and I doubt most cases of brutality are unprovoked, Its gonna get rough if the person questioned gets defensive and starts mouthing off or walking away, they have a job to do.


Don't get me wrong, I find any mindless violence against anyone unacceptable regardless of their profession, but the reason why all the good deeds are not published unless they are extraordinarily beyond the call of duty is because it is their job! You don't read stories about how the bin men went & collected all the rubbish today, only when they don't! For that reason, when police are brutal & corrupt it is news, because it is the exact opposite of what they should be doing.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

If i had to deal with the sort of crap the average officer does on a daily basis i think i would develop a certain "manner" about it.

Can just see it now...

"excuse me young man but i think i may have just seen you snatch that old ladies purse, would you mind awfully if i check your pockets" 

Can you imagine the response you would get from the cocky little morons that are running the show in some areas 

Police need to be firm, its part of their job, brutality is not and shouldn't be acceptable but IMO we wouldn't have half the youth issues we have if some of the oler style policing was still in use but the PC brigade done away with that because heaven forbid should some little scroate have his collar felt while he is climbing through your front room window


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

chrisd said:


> I live in Newcastle and the police are horrendous to people on nights out. Granted they have probably dealt with quite a lot but i was once cornered by three policemen when trying to get into a taxi and they just kept pushing me against the wall.
> 
> Most of them are just power drunk and now I know this I will happily swear at them.


I fail to believe that the police would push you against a wall simply because you were trying to get into a taxi. My bet is that you were drunk and causing problems. The phrase "nights out" gives me a clue.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> To some (swearing) is the norm and features in their daily vocabulary,
> You have to someones question what type of an unbringing they have had
> 
> I won't deny having used a few 'choice words over the years! BUT! heck there is a time and a place! And think anyone working in customer relations will know that those that rant rave and swear over any consumers issues they have are seen a nothing but laughing Stocks.
> ...


Sorry DT but thats rubbish! my family bought me up never to swear I cant ever remember hearing my dad swear and my mum says bloody and thinks its a really bad swear word! ......I however swear like a trojan! always have from being a teenager although I dont in front of my parents EVER because I respect their views! your view is a bit narrowminded to say the least that only rough necks swear from broken families ....oh they prob all from the council estate and on benefits is what u will say next ........come on now u know thats not true


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> I fail to believe that the police would push you against a wall simply because you were trying to get into a taxi. My bet is that you were drunk and causing problems. The phrase "nights out" gives me a clue.


In two of your posts you have made the assumption that someone who has been roughed up or given a hard time by police was because it was their own fault. Do you not think that this attitude is exactly the reason why the bent ones do get away with it? "Oh, they must have deserved it because otherwise why would they have dealings with the police?" Personally I had done nothing wrong, was pregnant, laying in bed with no warrants for me when I was attacked. My crime was living on a Gypsy site, the police were scared, they came mob handed, looking for a fight, & when no-one offered them one they started it for themselves.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

must admit i can be a bit of a potty mouth when the kids aren't around   That is more to do with where i was brought up rather than how though, my parents never swore infront of us.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Don't get me wrong, I find any mindless violence against anyone unacceptable regardless of their profession, but the reason why all the good deeds are not published unless they are extraordinarily beyond the call of duty is because it is their job! You don't read stories about how the bin men went & collected all the rubbish today, only when they don't! For that reason, when police are brutal & corrupt it is news, because it is the exact opposite of what they should be doing.


yeh, cos picking up rubbish and dealing with feral civilians are the same right  
Bored of hearing how its there job lol, it may be an occupation but its one of the most important ones, or do you think the bin man will jump out of bed and attend the scene of a car accident and deal with death and grieving people ?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> I fail to believe that the police would push you against a wall simply because you were trying to get into a taxi. My bet is that you were drunk and causing problems. The phrase "nights out" gives me a clue.


well you would be wrong. I had been at the cinema.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Janice, theres good and bad in all walks of life. - Doesnt mean as a whole we have a right to disrespect all in that area.





RAINYBOW said:


> It's easy to cherry pick off the internet, like i said for every crappy incident there are hundreds of good deeds that go un publicised and again it was far worse in previous decades there just wasn't CCTV footage then, the police force has come along way in cleaning up its act but there will always be elements within any organisation and yes they should be punished (noone is above the law  )


*I have NOT said all cops are bad,so who's being selective now?
I have said from the start,if the police want respect then they shouldn't be acting like thugs.And just to clarify i'm not saying they are all thugs.*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Sorry DT but thats rubbish! my family bought me up never to swear I cant ever remember hearing my dad swear and my mum says bloody and thinks its a really bad swear word! ......I however swear like a trojan! always have from being a teenager although I dont in front of my parents EVER because I respect their views! your view is a bit narrowminded to say the least that only rough necks swear from broken families ....oh they prob all from the council estate and on benefits is what u will say next ........come on now u know thats not true


I think Suzy if you read my thread you will notice that I also said there IS a time and a place ! And I think you will agree that ranting and swearing does not get the point across, certainly NOT when conversing with any professional body whether that be the police of anyone else.
And I very much doubt that you would do that!

I doin't have a problem with swearing, friends swear amongst themselves, men,(am woman) swear when things go wrong, kids swear because they think they are clever, and jobs because they think they are hard! but there is a great difference between swearing 'with' someone to swearing at someone!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have NOT said all cops are bad,so who's being selective now?
> I have said from the start,if the police want respect then they shouldn't be acting like thugs.And just to clarify i'm not saying they are all thugs.*


Then you could have added the word "some" in there


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Thats all sweet Jan, but now how about getting all the millions of links that show police being heros and serving the community or how about all the links of news storys where they get bashed to a pulp or killed by thugs with no respect that are only pissed off cos they got caught doing something wrong and I doubt most cases of brutality are unprovoked, Its gonna get rough if the person questioned gets defensive and starts mouthing off or walking away, they have a job to do.


*The internet is for everyone so feel free to start a thread praising our cops.How can it be right for a copper to swear at people but the people can't swear back?*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Then you could have added the word "some" in there


*IF people read my posts i've said on more than a couple of posts NOT ALL COPS ARE BAD.*


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

The police will always be 'hated' by some, personally I dont see who thinks they have the right to look down on someone that EVERYDAY puts others before themselves, and often their own familes.
- In alot of cases they risk their lives, and of course will often get rough - they are human, and often have to protect themselves.
ANYONE breaking the law (putting others at risk) dont have the right to be treated with respect, sure they werent respecting the law, and other folk while committing a crime.

I have often read on this forum MANY members moaning about the life criminals have in prision, sayings its to easy and likewise - yet some of the same folk are now complaining at how those that spend their days convicting criminals treat them. 

Slag them all off, but I am sure when folk needed them they would be there. WHY, because they have to be


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The internet is for everyone so feel free to start a thread praising our cops.How can it be right for a copper to swear at people but the people can't swear back?*


Because that officer is wrong to swear at a person and 2 wrongs don't make a right


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> yeh, cos picking up rubbish and dealing with feral civilians are the same right
> Bored of hearing how its there job lol, it may be an occupation but its one of the most important ones, or do you think the bin man will jump out of bed and attend the scene of a car accident and deal with death and grieving people ?


Oh for god's sake are you purposely failing to understand the analogy? Bin men was an example. Replace it with whatever profession you like, it was for illustrative purposes.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> must admit i can be a bit of a potty mouth when the kids aren't around   That is more to do with where i was brought up rather than how though, my parents never swore infront of us.


I never heard my mother or father swear EVER rainybows, apart from the word 'bloody' and I have NEVER sworn in front of them either! Oh the same note I have NEVER heard my daughter swear, (don't think she knows any swear words ) BUT! I admit to having sworn in from of her. My son! yep, he swears but not in general conversation!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Oh for god's sake are you purposely failing to understand the analogy? Bin men was an example. Replace it with whatever profession you like, it was for illustrative purposes.


sure replace it with a cleaner for all I care, my post still stands, and since when did a life been saved matter less then garbage anyway. Or a vacuem cleaner


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have NOT said all cops are bad,so who's being selective now?
> I have said from the start,if the police want respect then they shouldn't be acting like thugs.And just to clarify i'm not saying they are all thugs.*


You cant say if the police want respect they shouldnt act like thugs - because like you say not all are thugs. I respect the job they do as a whole, and dont let a few stories, truth or not bring down my respect for them - because theres a damn sight more good to be done, than the few letting the 'team' down.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think if you have had bad experiences wiht the police then you are bound to be disallusioned wiht the force on a whole .....your trust goes ......I have heard of some truly horrendous stories and yes some good ones too but unfortunately the bad ones stick because people get hurt and angry, to those not involved it may just be a few stories but to the person beat black and blue in a cell its going to mean a whole lot more ........


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Sorry DT but thats rubbish! my family bought me up never to swear I cant ever remember hearing my dad swear and my mum says bloody and thinks its a really bad swear word! ......I however swear like a trojan! always have from being a teenager although I dont in front of my parents EVER because I respect their views! your view is a bit narrowminded to say the least that only rough necks swear from broken families ....oh they prob all from the council estate and on benefits is what u will say next ........come on now u know thats not true


*Suzy my father never heard me swear in all his years,and i only ever heard him swear once and that was when i was an adult,even then it was a slip of the tongue.And just for the record,i raised my kids not to swear or get into bother with the police.So upbringing has nothing to do with swearing.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> I never heard my mother or father swear EVER rainybows, apart from the word 'bloody' and I have NEVER sworn in front of them either! Oh the same note I have NEVER heard my daughter swear, (don't think she knows any swear words ) BUT! I admit to having sworn in from of her. My son! yep, he swears but not in general conversation!


I DO swear in general convo and I WAS bought up very well !!!

I actually got told off by my dad the other day because he had read my feed on facebook and was disgusted by my language and told me to stop lol so its nothing to do wiht upbringing in many cases!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Because that officer is wrong to swear at a person and 2 wrongs don't make a right


*2 wrongs might not make a right,but people who we are supposed to look up to should set the example.Isn't that what we teach our kids?*


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

This thread actually makes me sick!

And as for the "bent coppers stick together" is total rubbish because if they have been reported for been "heavy handed" it would have nothing to do with the other bent coppers as its an outside source who deals with it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Moo Moo9tn89 said:


> This thread actually makes me sick!
> 
> And as for the "bent coppers stick together" is total rubbish because if they have been reported for been "heavy handed" it would have nothing to do with the other bent coppers as its an outside source who deals with it


*Oh now thats an interesting statement.The police force have no outside force to deal with their complaints,fact.*


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I am not 100% sure, but I believe that swearing is not illegal. It is something that most people would prefer not to hear, but it is not against the law.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *2 wrongs might not make a right,but people who we are supposed to look up to should set the example.Isn't that what we teach our kids?*


I have said several times that officers shouldn't treat people like rubbish with no good reason what i am disputing is that they are the majority 

Having said that i think it is a very rare occasion when an officer would just start swearing at a member of the public.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> sure replace it with a cleaner for all I care, my post still stands, and since when did a life been saved matter less then garbage anyway. Or a vacuem cleaner


You were asking why all the stories of their good deeds were not published with the same gusto as the ones of corruption & brutality, I was attempting to explain why those stories were more 'newsworthy'. Cleaners, bin men & hoovers have nothing to do with it. Replace it with 'Doctor' if you like, a Doctor doing his job every day is not newsworthy, but when he does the opposite of what he is supposed to do & harms someone, it's news. Get it now?


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> If i had to deal with the sort of crap the average officer does on a daily basis i think i would develop a certain "manner" about it.
> 
> Can just see it now...
> 
> ...


My view exactly. Spot on Rainbow.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think the key word here is RESPECT and personally I think this has been lost from both sides the police dont respect a lot of the public and put many in the same category just as some of the public think all or lots of police are corrupt ....the relationship between the two has broken down simple as ....mainly because the police are not out on our streets and dont know the communities they police like they used to.


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

i'll think you find there is and i never said it was an outside force


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *2 wrongs might not make a right,but people who we are supposed to look up to should set the example.Isn't that what we teach our kids?*


I agree if you were talking about teachers, doctors, social workers or priests. 

But being a police person is a tough job, dealing with low lifes on a daily basis.The odd swear word bound to pop out with what they seeing and hearing thrown at them. Afterall they are human, and not priests.

Swearing, thats is what your thread is talking about.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh now thats an interesting statement.The police force have no outside force to deal with their complaints,fact.*


I know this is contraversial but we only have to look at the Stephen Lawrence case for an example of the police complaint procedure...how many years has that family had to fight???


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Independent Police Complaints Commission
5th Floor
90 High Holborn
London
WC1V 6BH


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Moo Moo9tn89 said:


> i'll think you find there is and i never said it was an outside force


*Yes you did and i highlighted it in my respnce to you..There is no outside body that polices the police.*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you know I think I would maybe lose the plot if confronted by some people,I dont really swear but when my neighbour started getting in my face I used words I did'nt even know I knew and ended up punching her,so I can understand how you could lose it even the police


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I think the key word here is RESPECT and personally I think this has been lost from both sides the police dont respect a lot of the public and put many in the same category just as some of the public think all or lots of police are corrupt ....the relationship between the two has broken down simple as ....mainly because the police are not out on our streets and dont know the communities they police like they used to.


I definately think there is a sense of detachment from the police these days due to them being less visible but when you look back to previous decades the police were able to clip a kid round the ear and most parents supported this. Kids were a bit scared of the police and therefore treated them with respect. Imagine now if they went round dishing out a slap to the local scroates :yikes:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I definately think there is a sense of detachment from the police these days due to them being less visible but when you look back to previous decades the police were able to clip a kid round the ear and most parents supported this. Kids were a bit scared of the police and therefore treated them with respect. Imagine now if they went round dishing out a slap to the local scroates :yikes:


Yes im in agreeance with that a few need a good clip! but thats another debate lol  I think the police in some areas need more say but then the rotten apples will take it even more extreme.....and exploit their position.....sad but it happens in all professions


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> I agree if you were talking about teachers, doctors, social workers or priests.
> 
> But being a police person is a tough job, dealing with low lifes on a daily basis.The odd swear word bound to pop out with what they seeing and hearing thrown at them. Afterall they are human, and not priests.
> 
> Swearing, thats is what your thread is talking about.


Imagine the scene trying to controll the rioters! do you think ' hey laddy, come on now, you don't want to be smahing that window, time you trotted off home now'  Now that would be real effective wouldn't it!  Under pressure bad language does surface! no matter how professional you are, not saying its right but it happens!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I definately think there is a sense of detachment from the police these days due to them being less visible but when you look back to previous decades the police were able to clip a kid round the ear and most parents supported this. Kids were a bit scared of the police and therefore treated them with respect. Imagine now if they went round dishing out a slap to the local scroates :yikes:


That is true if we saw a policeman we ran like the clappers not knowing why we were running away


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes im in agreeance with that a few need a good clip! but thats another debate lol  I think the police in some areas need more say but then the rotten apples will take it even more extreme.....and exploit their position.....sad but it happens in all professions


I think it was worse in previous decades. I grew up in North london and rascism within the force was much worse than it is now. Can't beat clubbing on Tottenham High Road to get a sense of what the police had to put up with though  and the women were often the worse  I would have found it very hard not to give one or 2 of them a slap but i never witnessed anything over the top from the police. I always admired their patience to be honest.

My dads best mate was custody sergeant for a while so i had to behave myself


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

DT said:


> Independent Police Complaints Commission
> 5th Floor
> 90 High Holborn
> London
> WC1V 6BH


Yep, these were the guys who handled my complaint about my treatment & subsequently the officer was brought before the courts. I do believe that they actually are, independant.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

God I dont dispute that some members of the public would test your patience god I see some and I WANT TO slap em! LOL .......I think for me its the truly unjust cases like the Stephen Lawrence like the beatings caught on cameras like the case I heard where a woman was regularly raped by a policeman but couldnt report because they would never believe her ....these kind of cases are what tarr the force.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

DT said:


> Imagine the scene trying to controll the rioters! do you think ' hey laddy, come on now, you don't want to be smahing that window, time you trotted off home now'  Now that would be real effective wouldn't it!  Under pressure bad language does surface! no matter how professional you are, not saying its right but it happens!


Precisely my dear, my thoughts exactly. :incazzato:

I am sure during the riots the air was blue, understandably so.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> God I dont dispute that some members of the public would test your patience god I see some and I WANT TO slap em! LOL .......I think for me its the truly unjust cases like the Stephen Lawrence like the beatings caught on cameras like the case I heard where a woman was regularly raped by a policeman but couldnt report because they would never believe her ....these kind of cases are what tarr the force.


But surely they tarr the individuals concerned not the police force as a whole - its like saying Harold Shipman tarred the whole medical profession


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The Independent Police Complaints Commission IS policed by the police.They've just given a a name that looks good.Some people need to look it up.*


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> God I dont dispute that some members of the public would test your patience god I see some and I WANT TO slap em! LOL .......I think for me its the truly unjust cases like the Stephen Lawrence like the beatings caught on cameras like the case I heard where a woman was regularly raped by a policeman but couldnt report because they would never believe her ....these kind of cases are what tarr the force.


You are mistaken when quoting the Steven Lawrence case, it was the Criminal Justice system that failed the family. The Police knew all along it was those 5 white youths that appeared on the BBC docu claiming their inoccence. At least one of the 5 is in the dock now.

Some crimes are hard to find concrete evidence for and cannot by go to court. This happens with ALL crimes. Not the Polices fault if people don't come forward, and cover for family members with false alibi.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> But surely they tarr the individuals concerned not the police force as a whole - its like saying Harold Shipman tarred the whole medical profession


Great minds think alike, I was going to mention Harold Shipman and that nurse who killed the babies. Her name eludes me, oh yes Beverly Allitt. Bad apples in all professions.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> But surely they tarr the individuals concerned not the police force as a whole - its like saying Harold Shipman tarred the whole medical profession


Of course it shouldnt but for some people it does ......I think the medical profession has certainly seen the effects of the likes of harold shipman and the beverley alitss of this world ......some are very skeptical of hospitals in general ...... Like I say unfortunately in positions of power there comes the down side that others will question your authenticity and morals thats just life


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> You are mistaken when quoting the Steven Lawrence case, it was the Criminal Justice system that failed the family. The Police knew all along it was those 5 white youths that appeared on the BBC docu claiming their inoccence. At least one of the 5 is in the dock now.
> 
> Some crimes are hard to find concrete evidence for and cannot by go to court. This happens with ALL crimes. Not the Polices fault if people don't come forward, and cover for family members with false alibi.


*Feel free to correct me if i;m wrong,but wasn't it on the news or some other programe last night how the police had let down the Lawrence family?Something to do with his clothing.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> You are mistaken when quoting the Steven Lawrence case, it was the Criminal Justice system that failed the family. The Police knew all along it was those 5 white youths that appeared on the BBC docu claiming their inoccence. At least one of the 5 is in the dock now.
> 
> Some crimes are hard to find concrete evidence for and cannot by go to court. This happens with ALL crimes. Not the Polices fault if people don't come forward, and cover for family members with false alibi.


If the police had done their job correctly in the first place the cps would not have failed imo .....now if it had been a cop killed by a black man the case would have been done and dusted in weeks  again thats another debate ......back on topic !


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually MOST police complaints are dealt with by the local police force!
But they do have to follow strict IPCC guidelines! and I believe that in serious cases the IPCC can and do engage a community panel to oversee.

If a copper has done wrong he will be banged to rights! not saying the sentances passed on always fit the crime - but then thats down to the barmy judges! But in the thoughs of many a cop giving an abusive lout, a known offender or a drunken loud mouth a wack in the line of duty it is nothing less then they deserve!


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Feel free to correct me if i;m wrong,but wasn't it on the news or some other programe last night how the police had let down the Lawrence family?Something to do with his clothing.*


DNA wasn't as advanced and accurate back when the poor boy was killed. With the newer DNA techniques they are now able to pull evidence off the clothing. That is a sign of the times and scientific advancement, not Police error. I think.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> You are mistaken when quoting the Steven Lawrence case, it was the Criminal Justice system that failed the family. The Police knew all along it was those 5 white youths that appeared on the BBC docu claiming their inoccence. At least one of the 5 is in the dock now.
> 
> Some crimes are hard to find concrete evidence for and cannot by go to court. This happens with ALL crimes. Not the Polices fault if people don't come forward, and cover for family members with false alibi.


As it is often the CPS that let them down too!


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> .....now if it had been a cop killed by a black man the case would have been done and dusted in weeks  again thats another debate ......!


That is a very racist comment you have made, my dear. :yikes:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> DNA wasn't as advanced and accurate back when the poor boy was killed. With the newer DNA techniques they are now able to pull evidence of the clothing. That is a sign of the times and scientific advancement, not Police error. I think.


*If that was the case then why is it being questioned now?
Stephen Lawrence trial: Murder suspect Gary Dobson's clothes 'contaminated by detective' | Mail Online

"The clothes of Stephen Lawrence murder suspect Gary Dobson became contaminated with blood and hair because a police officer who searched his house had been to the victim's home just a week earlier, his defence counsel claimed today.

Detective Constable Linda Holden had visited the murder victim's relatives on April 29, 1993 before being told to search Gary Dobson's house in Eltham on May 7.

Prosecutors claim that microscopic fibres found on clothes belonging to Dobson, 36, and David Norris, 35, prove that they took part in the gang attack that killed Mr Lawrence."

*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> That is a very racist comment you have made, my dear. :yikes:


*PLease stop with the racist card.*


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

DT said:


> As it is often the CPS that let them down too!


Yes very true. But the lawless Chavs of our society just want to blame the Police for every wrong. :drool:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> That is a very racist comment you have made, my dear. :yikes:


Not racist at all even if it had been white man it would have been the same a cops death is always solved quick time i have found  I just usd black man because stephen lawrence was black....anyway back on topic


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *If that was the case then why is it being questioned now?
> Stephen Lawrence trial: Murder suspect Gary Dobson's clothes 'contaminated by detective' | Mail Online
> 
> "The clothes of Stephen Lawrence murder suspect Gary Dobson became contaminated with blood and hair because a police officer who searched his house had been to the victim's home just a week earlier, his defence counsel claimed today.
> ...


Gathering forensic evidence has also advanced since then. 

It is all scientific. sigh.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> Yes very true. But the lawless Chavs of our society just want to blame the Police for every wrong. :drool:


LOL I can see your game a mile off and if you are Asian im a bloody chinese man  right im off cos got visitors bye for nowwwwwww


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> Gathering forensic evidence has also advanced since then.
> 
> It is all scientific. sigh.


*pmsl Did you bother to read it? I think not by your reply.These FACTS are now in the news..PLEASE read some of the link.*


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL I can see your game a mile off and if you are Asian im a bloody chinese man  right im off cos got visitors bye for nowwwwwww


I have been in the UK for 35 years, my decent is Asian but I am British. :incazzato:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> I have been in the UK for 35 years, my decent is Asian but I am British. :incazzato:


*What has that got to do with this thread?*


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *What has that got to do with this thread?*


I was replying to the rude comment towards me by the other girl, she said this to me (and how rude):

LOL I can see your game a mile off and if you are Asian im a bloody chinese man right im off cos got visitors bye for nowwwwwww


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl Did you bother to read it? I think not by your reply.These FACTS are now in the news..PLEASE read some of the link.*


These points are being argued by the defence, who will say anything.

Is it not reasonable to assume even if she had worn the same clothes (which she didnt) they would have been washed in the week?

i think the defence are clutching at straws and you have picked up on it as you have serious issues with the police force and look for any excuse to slate the police.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> I was replying to the rude comment towards me by the other girl, she said this to me (and how rude):
> 
> LOL I can see your game a mile off and if you are Asian im a bloody chinese man right im off cos got visitors bye for nowwwwwww


* And how do you know she's not chinese? Now can we get back on topic please? You could start by answering my question.ie. did you read the link?*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> When did you last get spat at and sworn at while doing your job?
> 
> *More often than you might think, have had black eyes and all sorts before.**and get paid a pittance for putting up with it - do the job for love, not money! *
> 
> ...


Good coppers and bad, like everything else in life.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> I was replying to the rude comment towards me by the other girl, she said this to me (and how rude):
> 
> LOL I can see your game a mile off and if you are Asian im a bloody chinese man right im off cos got visitors bye for nowwwwwww


Im a 37 year old woman and if u cannot take it dont dish it out hun - you insinuated that and i quote am 'a lawless chav'  not nice to be pre judged is it ......


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> These points are being argued by the defence, who will say anything.
> 
> Is it not reasonable to assume even if she had worn the same clothes (which she didnt) they would have been washed in the week?
> 
> i think the defence are clutching at straws and you have picked up on it as you have serious issues with the police force and look for any excuse to slate the police.


*Erm excuse me but i'm NOT clutching at straws.Read back and i wasn't the one who raised the subject of Stephen Lawrence,i was just replying to a post.
As for having a serious issue with the police,your wrong again.I don't have any dealings with the police so why should i worry?But,i will not accept the fact that SOME coppers are bent and get away with it.*


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Im a 37 year old woman and if u cannot take it dont dish it out hun - you insinuated that and i quote am 'a lawless chav'  not nice to be pre judged is it ......


I did not call you a lawless chav. My comment was a general one, stop trying to deflect and cover your rear here. I have reported all your inappropriate posts.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> These points are being argued by the defence, who will say anything.
> 
> Is it not reasonable to assume even if she had worn the same clothes (which she didnt) they would have been washed in the week?
> 
> i think the defence are clutching at straws and you have picked up on it as you have serious issues with the police force and look for any excuse to slate the police.


 I do agree they are clutching at straws. :thumbdown:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> I did not call you a lawless chav. My comment was a general one, stop trying to deflect and cover your rear here. I have reported all your inappropriate posts.


Yes u did u implied that all of us disagreeing were lawless chavs dont back out of what u said - thats fine u can report me all you want  xx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Erm excuse me but i'm NOT clutching at straws.Read back and i wasn't the one who raised the subject of Stephen Lawrence,i was just replying to a post.
> As for having a serious issue with the police,your wrong again.I don't have any dealings with the police so why should i worry?But,i will not accept the fact that SOME coppers are bent and get away with it.*


Presumably you are taking steps to address this other than endlessly bemoan them on here?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> I do agree they are clutching at straws. :thumbdown:


*They? And what about yourself? did you read the link or am i right in thinking you have no real interest in the police force? Coz i have.*


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> * And how do you know she's not chinese? Now can we get back on topic please? You could start by answering my question.ie. did you read the link?*


This is beginning to sound like an interrogation!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

912142 said:


> Presumably you are taking steps to address this other than endlessly bemoan them on here?


*lmao address what? Am i not entitles to my opinion?*


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Erm excuse me but i'm NOT clutching at straws.Read back and i wasn't the one who raised the subject of Stephen Lawrence,i was just replying to a post.
> As for having a serious issue with the police,your wrong again.I don't have any dealings with the police so why should i worry?But,i will not accept the fact that SOME coppers are bent and get away with it.*


I said that the defence are clutching at straws, not you. i did say that you have picked up on.

Every anti-police thread has you on saying how bad they are etc. not that some are bent - you are just anti-police and every news story like this has you starting a thread slagging off the police.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Err...can I just chip in here....I don't think all coppers are bad everywhere because I don't know what they're like everywhere...I refer to the coppers round here....who are....errr....no other way to put it really....crap, on the occasions I have needed them they've either sent a hobby bobby or not bothered sorting the problem out, in fact the incident where my father was harassed and abused their answer was....well they're moving in a couple of weeks so it'll be ok, indicating that my Father ...having just weeks before lost my Mother and just wanted to be left in peace had to put up with nasty violent thugs harassing him day in day out until they moved out of his neighbourhood....How the hell is that justice and how is it going to make people give the police force any credit or respect for what they do...or don't do in this case??? The coppers round here are useless end of....totally crap and until they change and give us the public the respect that we deserve then my mind will not change.Why should I respect anyone who left my father in danger the way they did.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao address what? Am i not entitles to my opinion?*


This is your statement:

But,i will not accept the fact that SOME coppers are bent and get away with it.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Half of my OH's family re in the police force and I till thing they're a bunch of chuffing clowns


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao address what? Am i not entitles to my opinion?*


There is a difference between having an opinion and *forcing* your opinion on others!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I said that the defence are clutching at straws, not you. i did say that you have picked up on.
> 
> Every anti-police thread has you on saying how bad they are etc. not that some are bent - you are just anti-police and every news story like this has you starting a thread slagging off the police.


*Oh so now because i speak about bent coppers i'm more in the wrong than them?As for my threads,i try to make them intersting and about everyday things.Is that now a bad thing? Ask me in another thread what i think about our other forces,like firefighters,nurses and doctors and you will see i have to utmost respect for them all.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

912142 said:


> There is a difference between having an opinion and *forcing* your opinion on others!


*Have i asked for anyone to reply to this thread? NO! Its personal choice.*


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh so now because i speak about bent coppers i'm more in the wrong than them?As for my threads,i try to make them intersting and about everyday things.Is that now a bad thing? Ask me in another thread what i think about our other forces,like firefighters,nurses and doctors and you will see i have to utmost respect for them all.*


You see you are doing it again! You are so blinkered in your views that you try to turn everything around to make others appear to be wrong - why can't you accept that you are not always right and that others have valid opinions?

If you feel so strongly about the police force write to them to complain don't make everyones life a misery because they have an opinion that differs from your own.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

A forum is exactly the place to air opinions I would have thought, strong ones or not, so the subject can be debated openly. The one thing I enjoy about forums immensely is the rich and diverse things which crop up for debate.

No-one can 'force' an opinion onto anyone via a forum, all people can do it write their own opinion and read others, and this may help others form and change their own opinions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to maintain the police memorial in westminster, and standing there reading the men who have fallen doing their duty always makes me sad. Good men, doing their jobs, trying to protect the public dying so young and so easily..
Its such a simple reminder how dangerous their job really is, for the benefit of society.

Its sad to think that despite their sacrafices, the general public still show them such venom and hatred.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Have i asked for anyone to reply to this thread? NO! Its personal choice.*


You are right - they offer their opinion and then you jump in forcing your opinion on others and I have to say you sounded as though you were interrogating the Asian chap.

It's just not on.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> A forum is exactly the place to air opinions I would have thought, strong ones or not, so the subject can be debated openly. The one thing I enjoy about forums immensely is the rich and diverse things which crop up for debate.
> 
> No-one can 'force' an opinion onto anyone via a forum, all people can do it write their own opinion and read others, and this may help others form and change their own opinions.


 Great post Ceearott, lets all keep some perspective! Have some rep x


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> A forum is exactly the place to air opinions I would have thought, strong ones or not, so the subject can be debated openly. The one thing I enjoy about forums immensely is the rich and diverse things which crop up for debate.
> 
> No-one can 'force' an opinion onto anyone via a forum, all people can do it write their own opinion and read others, and this may help others form and change their own opinions.


You are right no one can force an opinion on another but it would appear that this lady makes a very good effort at trying.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh so now because i speak about bent coppers i'm more in the wrong than them?As for my threads,i try to make them intersting and about everyday things.Is that now a bad thing? Ask me in another thread what i think about our other forces,like firefighters,nurses and doctors and you will see i have to utmost respect for them all.*


Do you have the utmost respect for Conrad Murray and Harold Shipman?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

912142 said:


> There is a difference between having an opinion and *forcing* your opinion on others!


Yes but in all fairness that could be said about everyone posting their opinion could it not? anyone who has posted an opinion more than once could be said to be forcing it down peoples throats myself included and I'm not, anyway, mine is not even an opinion it could be considered a fact I suppose...most of our coppers ARE as bent as a nine bob note


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh so now because i speak about bent coppers i'm more in the wrong than them?As for my threads,i try to make them intersting and about everyday things.Is that now a bad thing? Ask me in another thread what i think about our other forces,like firefighters,nurses and doctors and you will see i have to utmost respect for them all.*


you don't "just speak about bent coppers" - you constantly state how all police are useless and don't deserve respect "until they show it". It doesnt matter how great you think other forces are, the point is you dislike the police force and love to slate them.

Yes there are bad police out there, like in any job including other forces, but that doesn't mean the hard working police out there who aren't "bent" deserves to be treated like crap. Its a bloody hard job. You can only work to the letter of the law that is determined by parliament. Many times they arrest people yet the CPS won't pursue the case. That's not a police issue.

They truely are stuck between a rock and a hard place and it really is a thankless job.

maybe you should try it for a week or two, maybe your attitude would change. unlikely, but you never know.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

Savahl said:


> I have to maintain the police memorial in westminster, and standing there reading the men who have fallen doing their duty always makes me sad. Good men, doing their jobs, trying to protect the public dying so young and so easily..
> Its such a simple reminder how dangerous their job really is, for the benefit of society.
> 
> Its sad to think that despite their sacrafices, the general public still show them such venom and hatred.


You say it all too well. :001_wub: It is a pity others cannot see it that way. :incazzato:

It is a bit like fallen soliders.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> you don't "just speak about bent coppers" - you constantly state how all police are useless and don't deserve respect "until they show it". It doesnt matter how great you think other forces are, the point is you dislike the police force and love to slate them.
> 
> Yes there are bad police out there, like in any job including other forces, but that doesn't mean the hard working police out there who aren't "bent" deserves to be treated like crap. Its a bloody hard job. You can only work to the letter of the law that is determined by parliament. Many times they arrest people yet the CPS won't pursue the case. That's not a police issue.
> 
> ...


Well said Welsh One. Well said.:001_wub:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Yes but in all fairness that could be said about everyone posting their opinion could it not? anyone who has posted an opinion more than once could be said to be forcing it down peoples throats myself included and I'm not, anyway, mine is not even an opinion it could be considered a fact I suppose...most of our coppers ARE as bent as a nine bob note


It's the way in which it is done that is offensive. If you look back through the posts there are a few that have reiterated their views and it's the manner in which the post comes back with the clique not far behind.

If you feel as strongly as this lady appears then do something constructive to change things and move on.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> ...most of our coppers ARE as bent as a nine bob note


Oh dear, this is just not true. They are in the minority. :thumbdown:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Do you have the utmost respect for Conrad Murray and Harold Shipman?


You are just being pedantic now, and no need for it!!

Murderers/criminals come in all shapes and forms and have all manner of jobs and careers so therefore to single out the two people named above, is not enough really is it? To be able to debate further you would have to name a lot more than that!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrASingh said:


> That is a very racist comment you have made, my dear. :yikes:


No it isnt, its actually true. Blacks get a lot more help then whites for the same reasons some other cultures do cos of the guilt trip about the past. At least thats how it is in oz. I have two sons one aboriginal one white and for personal reasons I wont bother saying, but I know first hand the rights one of my son has over the other ( and other whites ) with some things. And the extra assistance/support even in schools he can get all cos he is black 



MrASingh said:


> Well said Welsh One. Well said.:001_wub:


lol you type a lot like a lady for an asian Man :001_wub:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> you don't "just speak about bent coppers" - you constantly state how all police are useless and don't deserve respect "until they show it". It doesnt matter how great you think other forces are, the point is you dislike the police force and love to slate them.
> 
> Yes there are bad police out there, like in any job including other forces, but that doesn't mean the hard working police out there who aren't "bent" deserves to be treated like crap. Its a bloody hard job. You can only work to the letter of the law that is determined by parliament. Many times they arrest people yet the CPS won't pursue the case. That's not a police issue.
> 
> ...


There is a saying
Something to do with walking in the shoes of others!

I have said it once and i'll say it again,
The police need our support, they do a hard thankless task day in day out, and seldom do we hear praise fo all the 'good' they do!

And as for the 'bent' copper chorus, NO one in the force would lie for a TRULLY 'bent' copper as 'they' call them they ARE despised by their own anyway!
Think much of the resentment towards the police is perhaps that they have gone about there job, been abused, struck back and they are labelled 'bent' by the wrongdoers. OK there is the ODD exception - like the newseller, but these are ALWAYS open to enquiry! And they are not daft enough to lie when edivence (via cameras mobile phones whateverr) WOULD come to light!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

912142 said:


> You see you are doing it again! You are so blinkered in your views that you try to turn everything around to make others appear to be wrong - why can't you accept that you are not always right and that others have valid opinions?
> 
> If you feel so strongly about the police force write to them to complain don't make everyones life a misery because they have an opinion that differs from your own.


I think you have jan a bit wrong there, there are a few of us members accused of the same thing and maybe sometimes comes across that way, but jan is passionate in what she believes in and if you look at any other posts i could be said about any one of us. So i think if more members just accepted that they are "views" by other people and either accept that or dont reply anymore rather than upset the thread and get personal.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I think you have jan i bit wrong there, there are a few of us members accused of the same thing and maybe sometimes comes across that way, but jan is passionate in what she believes in and if you look at any other posts i could be said about any one of us. So i think if more members just accepted that they are "views" by other people and either accept that or dont reply anymore rather than upset the thread and get personal.


yup well said and agreed


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> I think you have jan i bit wrong there, there are a few of us members accused of the same thing and maybe sometimes comes across that way, but jan is passionate in what she believes in and if you look at any other posts i could be said about any one of us. So i think if more members just accepted that they are "views" by other people and either accept that or dont reply anymore rather than upset the thread and get personal.


Right ma'am :yikes:

over and out!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

DT said:


> There is a saying
> Something to do with walking in the shoes of others!


Before you criticize someone, walk a mile in their shoes. Because then you are a mile away from them & you have their shoes! HTH


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> you don't "just speak about bent coppers" - you constantly state how all police are useless and don't deserve respect "until they show it". It doesnt matter how great you think other forces are, the point is you dislike the police force and love to slate them.
> 
> Yes there are bad police out there, like in any job including other forces, but that doesn't mean the hard working police out there who aren't "bent" deserves to be treated like crap. Its a bloody hard job. You can only work to the letter of the law that is determined by parliament. Many times they arrest people yet the CPS won't pursue the case. That's not a police issue.
> 
> ...


*LMFAO..some people are such hipocryts.Not just a few weeks ago we were told to wear our poopies with pride.Well hello my pride comes from being able to speak my mind.As for my dislike of bad cops,is that wrong now?
Now i have always known i couldn't be a copper,thats why i would take up their job.So PLEASE don't patronise me.*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *LMFAO..some people are such hipocryts.Not just a few weeks ago we were told to wear our poopies with pride.Well hello my pride comes from being able to speak my mind.As for my dislike of bad cops,is that wrong now?
> Now i have always known i couldn't be a copper,thats why i would take up their job.So PLEASE don't patronise me.*


I loves ya typo Jan!!!! :lol::lol: You could start a whole new trend off - ya trendsetter you!!!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

DT said:


> There is a saying
> Something to do with walking in the shoes of others!
> 
> I have said it once and i'll say it again,
> ...


My husband is a police officer - i would be no good at it because i wouldnt have the patience for the abuse he gets. They do this job to help society so no, they don't like the bent coppers either. They can't win - either they do too much or not enough - what ever it is that helps with the daily mails anti police campaign.

They do not get enough support from politicians or the public. As for the newseller, my personal opinion is that he was drunk and spoiling for a fight. Yes the policeman may have pushed him a bit hard - but who wouldnt have with that in your face. And his family who hadnt spoken to him for 20 years as he was a drunk suddenly came out of the woodwork when compensation was whispered  but thats just little ole me's opinion!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *LMFAO..some people are such hipocryts.Not just a few weeks ago we were told to wear our poopies with pride.Well hello my pride comes from being able to speak my mind.As for my dislike of bad cops,is that wrong now?
> Now i have always known i couldn't be a copper,thats why i would take up their job.So PLEASE don't patronise me.*


How am i being a hypocrite? I did wear my poppy with pride thank you very much. I support our troops as well as the police force.

And i am not patronising you, i merely suggested if you tried the job you may feel differently about it and the people who do it. How on earth is that patronising you???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> I loves ya typo Jan!!!! :lol::lol: You could start a whole new trend off - ya trendsetter you!!!


*:blushing: pmsl i didn't notice that.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *:blushing: pmsl i didn't notice that.:lol::lol::lol:*


tell the bloody truth!! you meant to say that!! you are original after all!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

the only dealings i have had with the police was when i was pulled for speeding and the ammount of people that said f****ing coppers, no they were doing their job, i was incharge of the accelerator and the bloody speedo dial right under me nose is big enough to see, why people say these things i dont know.
If i had been going at a stupid speed around town i wonder how many people would have said, "idiot!! there should be a copper around now" cant have it always ime afraid, they have a job to do and if they were more supported and worked with rather than so many people pulling the opposite way things would be a lot better.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> They do this job to help society so no


balls, they do it to make money same as anyone does any job. The fact that they get to bully people day in day out is just a bonus for the kind of people who become coppers.

you know what else i find a bit strange... i can call politicians all the names under the sun in other threads and noone bats an eyelid but if i call coppers filth i get told off by the mods and accused of discrimination...
But i dont discriminate, i hate everyone equally.

oh and sure, you can swear at coppers now.. but if you do you can be sure they will give you a kicking and stitch you up for something else instead.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> How am i being a hypocrite? I did wear my poppy with pride thank you very much. I support our troops as well as the police force.
> 
> And i am not patronising you, i merely suggested if you tried the job you may feel differently about it and the people who do it. How on earth is that patronising you???


*If i wanted the job then that would have been my choice.But i wouldn't want their job.I learnt from the age of 15 coppers can be your friend in one min.and betray you in the next.You have taken this thread to heart,but you need to ask yourself why.Do you honestly think most of joe public respect the police?*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *If i wanted the job then that would have been my choice.But i wouldn't want their job.I learnt from the age of 15 coppers can be your friend in one min.and betray you in the next.You have taken this thread to heart,but you need to ask yourself why.Do you honestly think most of joe public respect the police?*


yes i think they do.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

I have not taken this thread to heart. To be honest i was going to steer clear of it once i saw who started it, but i couldnt help myself.

As you state, i am entitled to my opinion. This is based on the experiences i had with the police when i was attacked years ago and the fact that I am married to a copper. So when someone says "all coppers are bent and only do it for the money and to bully people" i do sometimes speak out.

My husband is not bent. he does not bully people. he does this job becuase he DOES want to make a difference in society. He works to the laws set down by parliament and gets frustrated when CPS dont pursue a case because "its not worth it", or if a conviction gets a stupid sentence.

I have been pulled over before hand and had my car searched for drugs (i had a surfboard on the roof) - did i get angry? No. I wasnt doing anything wrong so why should i? a lot of surfers do do drugs, so of course they may suspect me.

How about we get rid of the police force and go back to good old days? or maybe sharia law? cos we know that they aren't at all corrupt with bad apples in.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

If we did not have dedicated Policemen and women, we would have riots and looting going on unchecked everyday. Is that what the anti-police want? The Police keep us all safe, some would do well to remember that.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I have been pulled over before hand and had my car searched for drugs (i had a surfboard on the roof) - did i get angry? No. I wasnt doing anything wrong so why should i? a lot of surfers do do drugs, so of course they may suspect me.
> .


a lot of non-surfers do drugs too. and a lot of surfers are tea total.. see this is the problem, when people think its ok for the police to bully people based purely on appearance, with no reason other than their own prejudice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I have not taken this thread to heart. To be honest i was going to steer clear of it once i saw who started it, but i couldnt help myself.
> 
> As you state, i am entitled to my opinion. This is based on the experiences i had with the police when i was attacked years ago and the fact that I am married to a copper. So when someone says "all coppers are bent and only do it for the money and to bully people" i do sometimes speak out.
> 
> ...


*You see you have taken it to heart.Nobody was talking about your husband.As old Cameron would say,"we are all in this together"..
Now i'd bet you you anything if,and thats a BIG IF, your hubby was bent his mates would stand bye him.And, god forbid,your hubby beat someone up his mates would stand bye him..*


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

porps said:


> a lot of non-surfers do drugs too. and a lot of surfers are tea total.. see this is the problem, when people think its ok for the police to bully people based purely on appearance, with no reason other than their own prejudice.


Taht's funny, cos of all the surfers i was surrounded by, i was the only one not smoking weed or eating hash cakes, hence why i understood it and to be honest was fine with it. Same as i would be fine with someone stopping me now and searching me. I won't have anything on me so why should it bother me???


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

porps said:


> a lot of non-surfers do drugs too. and a lot of surfers are tea total.. see this is the problem, when people think its ok for the police to bully people based purely on appearance, with no reason other than their own prejudice.


Did welsh emma say she were bullied the police were merely doing 'their' job

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> If we did not have dedicated Policemen and women, we would have riots and looting going on unchecked everyday. Is that what the anti-police want? The Police keep us all safe, some would do well to remember that.


*Erm no, but i want to see a police force that isn't corrupt.*


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *You see you have taken it to heart.Nobody was talking about your husband.As old Cameron would say,"we are all in this together"..
> Now i'd bet you you anything if,and thats a BIG IF, your hubby was bent his mates would stand bye him.And, god forbid,your hubby beat someone up his mates would stand bye him..*


IF my hubby were bent, the first person to report him would be me. And if I did anything wrong he would do the same too. thats why we work well together.

I may have taken the "all coppers are bent bullies" type comments to heart - but wouldn't you if comments like that were being made about a job you or your hubby do?

Generalisations are silly - thats like saying all male primary school teachers are paedophiles. Just stupid.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Taht's funny, cos of all the surfers i was surrounded by, i was the only one not smoking weed or eating hash cakes, hence why i understood it and to be honest was fine with it. Same as i would be fine with someone stopping me now and searching me. I won't have anything on me so why should it bother me???


so if a copper stops someone and claims he had reason to beleive they would be in possession of drugs because said person is black and a lot of black people do drugs* then that would be fine too right? cos its the same thing, u just swap surfer for black. its still discrimination and prejudice.

*(as well as a lot of white ppl and all other races)


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Taht's funny, cos of all the surfers i was surrounded by, i was the only one not smoking weed or eating hash cakes, hence why i understood it and to be honest was fine with it. Same as i would be fine with someone stopping me now and searching me. I won't have anything on me so why should it bother me???


I would be ok with being stopped and searched for drug, be breathalised, because never have i done drugs or driven after drinking so not a problem and i would know that the police are on the lookout and doing their job, trying to keep these idiots off the road.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

DT said:


> Did welsh emma say she were bullied the police were merely doing 'their' job
> 
> .


Actually, thinking about it, I am truely traumatised! He did it on the side of a road too for all to see! i think i might apply for compensation - it was only 8 years ago - its probably not too late???

In all seriousness, no i wasn't. they explained what they were doing and were polite. I have since found out the search was illegal, but again i had nothing to hide so why should i be bothered.

As for any searches on people porps, what criteria would you use? its a sad fact if you look like someone who may have drugs on you, REGARDLESS of your colour, you may be searched. Its more likely a scruffy white teen will be searched over a smart black man, based on body language etc.

As i have said before, if you have nothing to hide why on earth would it bother you?

Maybe all the anti-police on here are law breakers, but you know, the nice sort???


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

According to some writers, the difference between prejudice and racism (broadly defined) is the difference between individuals and systems. While prejudice is carried in the minds and actions of individuals, racism is perpetuated across generations by laws and treaties, group norms, and customs. It is present in newspapers, textbooks, and other communication media.
A prevailing cultural racist ideology constantly provides the informational support and social endorsement for discrimination, despite personal evidence of its invalidity and injustice. Such ideas become unquestioned assumptions that are seen not as biased opinions or distorted values but as self-evident truths. They are a major contributor to racial differences in the quality of employment, housing, schooling, health care, and nutrition. They also contribute to crime and violence and, in other cultures and other times, have led to holy wars.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> IF my hubby were bent, the first person to report him would be me. And if I did anything wrong he would do the same too. thats why we work well together.
> 
> I may have taken the "all coppers are bent bullies" type comments to heart - but wouldn't you if comments like that were being made about a job you or your hubby do?
> 
> Generalisations are silly - thats like saying all male primary school teachers are paedophiles. Just stupid.


*For a start neither my kids or hubby have immunity from me.If they are wrong i will say so and the same goes for my grandson who is 23.Right is right and wrong is wrong in my eyes.*


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Actually, thinking about it, I am truely traumatised! He did it on the side of a road too for all to see! i think i might apply for compensation - it was only 8 years ago - its probably not too late???
> 
> In all seriousness, no i wasn't. they explained what they were doing and were polite. I have since found out the search was illegal, but again i had nothing to hide so why should i be bothered.
> 
> ...


It bothers me because i dont think people should be harrassed based on how they choose to dress, or how they do their hair, any more than i think people should be harrassed for the colour of their skin.

You dont have to be a law breaker to lose respect for the ploice, as your example has shown
i wonder how many real criminals are going scott free while they are searching innocent surfers hoping to find a little bit of plant matter to get their arrest quotas up.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

porps said:


> It bothers me because i dont think people should be harrassed based on how they choose to dress, or how they do their hair, any more than i think people should be harrassed for the colour of their skin.
> 
> You dont have to be a law breaker to lose respect for the ploice, as your example has shown
> i wonder how many real criminals are going scott free while they are searching innocent surfers hoping to find a little bit of plant matter to get their arrest quotas up.


I am sorry, if they search you and find you do have "plant matter" then you are a criminal! The law has been broken. Would you rather they didnt search someone for fear of offending them and they did get away with things?

If I chose to do the druggie designer look that was once popular then i would fully expect to be searched. You usually choose these looks and things for a reason!

I would have no problem being pulled over and searched or breathalysed. I do not do drugs (never have) and i do not drink and drive - so why would it bother me as the innocent person, when all they are doing is their jobs? It would bother me if i wasnt an innocent person and i got caught.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

porps said:


> It bothers me because i dont think people should be harrassed based on how they choose to dress, or how they do their hair, any more than i think people should be harrassed for the colour of their skin.
> 
> You dont have to be a law breaker to lose respect for the ploice, as your example has shown
> i wonder how many real criminals are going scott free while they are searching innocent surfers hoping to find a little bit of plant matter to get their arrest quotas up.


I agree there will be perfectly dressed, sensible hair all that shows the perfect citizen and still be a no hoper druggie ect but i do think they have to look at statistics, they have to have some sort of criteria(for want of a better word) or they would just have to pull every single person and we know that could never be done or just turn a blind eye to everyone and then they would be slated for not doing their job, ime afraid anyone in authority will never do right for doing wrong....dammed if they do and dammed if they dont.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Actually, thinking about it, I am truely traumatised! He did it on the side of a road too for all to see! i think i might apply for compensation - it was only 8 years ago - its probably not too late???
> 
> In all seriousness, no i wasn't. they explained what they were doing and were polite. I have since found out the search was illegal, but again i had nothing to hide so why should i be bothered.
> 
> ...


I have NEVER broke the law never been in court never been in truble with the police .....and tbo I dont think any of us are actually anti police we are merely saying that SOME are corrupt - seems its ok for you to JUDGE us as criminals but if we judge the police then we are wrong ??  that really is quite hypocritical ....I can of course see that you are going to stand up for your husband and rightly so and im sure he is a good policeman .....does not really give u the right to call those that question some police as not law abiding though ....


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *If i wanted the job then that would have been my choice.But i wouldn't want their job.I learnt from the age of 15 coppers can be your friend in one min.and betray you in the next.You have taken this thread to heart,but you need to ask yourself why.Do you honestly think most of joe public respect the police?*


What makes you think they don't?


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I have NEVER broke the law never been in court never been in truble with the police .....and tbo I dont think any of us are actually anti police we are merely saying that SOME are corrupt - seems its ok for you to JUDGE us as criminals but if we judge the police then we are wrong ??  that really is quite hypocritical ....I can of course see that you are going to stand up for your husband and rightly so and im sure he is a good policeman .....does not really give u the right to call those that question some police as not law abiding though ....


So you can't take a joke then?

Yes there are some corrupt police. i think more so in the past than now, you just hear of it more. Same as there are rubbish doctors and nurses, rubbish firemen. Every job will have rubbish people and i am not saying they don't.

Yes they should be found and prosecuted. This thread just slates the police. They are all being tarred with the same brush which is wrong. To say the police as a whole do not deserve respect and that they are all corrupt bullies, based on a few is wrong.

Most people who i have met who have issues with the police and the job they do have usually been caught breaking the law.

My cousin is currently in prison at the moment. he broke the law and now he's paying for it.

You are saying there are corrupt police, a lot of people replying to this are just anti police full stop and will slate them regardless. My response was to those who are anti police, therefore this did not include you, as you say you are not anti police. Simples!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i for one dont know a single person who has ANY respect for them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

912142 said:


> What makes you think they don't?


*Put a poll on the internet and see what responce you get.*


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

porps said:


> i for one dont know a single person who has ANY respect for them.


How many people do you know?


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

porps said:


> i for one dont know a single person who has ANY respect for them.


Well I have a LOT of respect for them, and will bring my children up to aswell.

The neighbours kids seem to aswell, even the traveller kids who live a few doors down from us. Well, respect for hubby anyhow!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

So the police who have to investigate murder and child abuse and see and hear things that would make most of us have nightmares for the rest of our lives are they corrupt?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> How many people do you know?


quite a lot


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Put a poll on the internet and see what responce you get.*


You made the statement I was merely asking if you had statistics to back it up.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

porps said:


> quite a lot


oh right. be interesting to meet these peeps and hear their reasons why.....


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> So the police who have to investigate murder and child abuse and see and hear things that would make most of us have nightmares for the rest of our lives are they corrupt?


Apparently. Haven't you heard? They all are! 

They are drunks who beat their wives too. Plus they also run protection rackets. These programs from the US aren't tv shows - they are reality tv at its finest


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> So you can't take a joke then?
> 
> Yes there are some corrupt police. i think more so in the past than now, you just hear of it more. Same as there are rubbish doctors and nurses, rubbish firemen. Every job will have rubbish people and i am not saying they don't.
> 
> ...


*Show me where on this thread that statement is true.Now you are acting just like the very people this thread was about.*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Apparently. Haven't you heard? They all are!
> 
> They are drunks who beat their wives too. Plus they also run protection rackets. These programs from the US aren't tv shows - they are reality tv at its finest


Good grief I didn't know that, you must have an exciting life then - are you like a bit of a gangsters moll? :lol::lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> So you can't take a joke then?
> 
> Yes there are some corrupt police. i think more so in the past than now, you just hear of it more. Same as there are rubbish doctors and nurses, rubbish firemen. Every job will have rubbish people and i am not saying they don't.
> 
> ...


Personally no I didnt see the joke that because I agree that some police are corrupt and that sometimes the police DO NOT handle situations the way they should then im a criminal 

If you read back thru most of the posts a lot of people have said myself included that there are good and bad in every walk of life and every profession.....if you have had a bad experience with the police ie not satisfied with the service u get and this could be anything from their response time to a call to a burgalury to being stopped in your car for no apparant reason your view of the police is going to change - you may not trust them as much ....that does not mean you are anti police or u are a criminal .....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Well -m married to a Police Officer which is the proper title now and there are some good and some bad Officers in every force. They have to all put up with the lowest of the low at times; they rarely get shown respect yet people are quick to make complaints about them yet theu are just doing their jobs like anyone else! They get abused of racism when often those crying that are in fact often of certain races who have a chip on their shoulder; the Officers get to see some horrific things and me and our children have often heard him screaming in his sleep from nightmares. If you moaning about it had to do the job for one day you would soon change your tunem


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> So the police who have to investigate murder and child abuse and see and hear things that would make most of us have nightmares for the rest of our lives are they corrupt?


*Oh bless.Lets not forget our fire fighters,ambulance crews ect ect.If thats your only arguement the stories i could tell you would make yout hair curl.*


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree, respect has to be earned but I wouldn't be a policewoman for all the money in the world. No way Jose!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Yes but in all fairness that could be said about everyone posting their opinion could it not? anyone who has posted an opinion more than once could be said to be forcing it down peoples throats myself included and I'm not, anyway, mine is not even an opinion it could be considered *a fact **I suppose*...*most of our coppers ARE as bent as a nine bob note*


Is it a fact or is it you suppose? Where did you get those statistics from?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> So the police who have to investigate murder and child abuse and see and hear things that would make most of us have nightmares for the rest of our lives are they corrupt?


Yes and equally it must be v hard for all the forensic officers, the pathologists the anthrapologists......I take my hat off to all those that do those jobs and do them well ........to me they are the unsung heroes of the criminal system too and they often get overlooked


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Good grief I didn't know that, you must have an exciting life then - are you like a bit of a gangsters moll? :lol::lol:


Haha, yeah. All the old ladies of coppers have a little club going. Do all sorts and get away with cos, you know, we can!

The first thing my mum said to me when i said OH was joining the police was "but he's too nice, most police beat their wives". Yes it happened in the past but we can't judge everything due to the past.

Maybe people misunderstood my little sarcastic comment. I do not believe just because you disagree with the police you are a criminal. Experience tells me most people who complain about being stopped were actually in the wrong (speeding etc). Most people who hate the police get stopped by the police becuase they are breaking the law.

HOWEVER this is based on MY experience of the police, who have been nothing but nice and helpful to me and supportive when i was attacked (CPS - whole other story).

Anyway, going to leave you folks to it. I'm off pole dancing now!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Haha, yeah. All the old ladies of coppers have a little club going. Do all sorts and get away with cos, you know, we can!
> 
> The first thing my mum said to me when i said OH was joining the police was "but he's too nice, most police beat their wives". Yes it happened in the past but we can't judge everything due to the past.
> 
> ...


Oooh careful you don't get arrested for prostitution - all pole dancers are prostitutes don't ya know!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

912142 said:


> Is it a fact or is it you suppose? Where did you get those statistics from?


the probably come from the same place as the 'facts' about bent coppers being a minority that the pro-police lot have been spouting..


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> So you can't take a joke then?
> 
> Yes there are some corrupt police.


I do not think there is a profession on earth that are squeky clean, and certainly not free of a little 'back scratching! Where shall I start? whatabout the Clergy??? :yikes: Yeah! that would make some REAL interesting reading!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

DT said:


> I do not think there is a profession on earth that are squeky clean, Where shall I start? whatabout the Clergy??? :yikes: Yeah! that would make some REAL interesting reading!


Ugh don't get me started on the God Squad!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Haha, yeah. All the old ladies of coppers have a little club going. Do all sorts and get away with cos, you know, we can!
> 
> The first thing my mum said to me when i said OH was joining the police was "but he's too nice, most police beat their wives". Yes it happened in the past but we can't judge everything due to the past.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell really?? so most domestic violence happened in the past and not so much now ?? jeez wake up and smell the coffee peeps! 

My OH got stopped so much when he had a car that he now just doesnt bother he sold the car and would rather travel by bus etc .....he has never driven whilst drunk and had full license etc ....just got stopped for no reason most of the time and I know cos ive been with him when stopped before ....once he got stopped and yes his back light was out so fair do's but the other times he was asked to produce ....he used to then try and eliminate this by not wearing a cap etc cos then he looked like a gangster man  didnt wear certain clothes etc just in case ...got to a point where he just thought why should I have to think about what im wearing to nip to the blood shop?? - it DOES happen hun believe


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sarelis said:


> Ugh don't get me started on the God Squad!!!


omg nor me! lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Oooh careful you don't get arrested for prostitution - all pole dancers are prostitutes don't ya know!


not where we come from they're not!! Trainee firefighters!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

sarelis said:


> Ugh don't get me started on the God Squad!!!


As I say! NO profession is exempt from a little 'oiling' yet the police are dragged through hot coals over the slightest thing! YET the majority are good, hosent, hardworking AND caring folk!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> not where we come from they're not!! Trainee firefighters!


not allowed to come down a pole no more - our fire fighters - health and safety love!:yikes:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

porps said:


> the probably come from the same place as the 'facts' about bent coppers being a minority that the pro-police lot have been spouting..


Which is where?


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

To be honest I think the real enemy is human nature, if you raise up a few people & give them control of others in any setting there are always going to be those that abuse their position of power. There was an experiment done wasn't there, they had a fake prison, told some people that they were the prisoners & the others that they were the jailors & sat back & watched as the jailors became more & more abusive. Will try to find a link to the study.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

sarelis said:


> To be honest I think the real enemy is human nature, if you raise up a few people & give them control of others in any setting there are always going to be those that abuse their position of power. There was an experiment done wasn't there, they had a fake prison, told some people that they were the prisoners & the others that they were the jailors & sat back & watched as the jailors became more & more abusive. Will try to find a link to the study.


this abuse of power begins at home - parents abusing their own kids - to be honest I fail to think of anything sicker than that!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sarelis said:


> To be honest I think the real enemy is human nature, if you raise up a few people & give them control of others in any setting there are always going to be those that abuse their position of power. There was an experiment done wasn't there, they had a fake prison, told some people that they were the prisoners & the others that they were the jailors & sat back & watched as the jailors became more & more abusive. Will try to find a link to the study.


That would be interesting to read!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> this abuse of power begins at home - parents abusing their own kids - to be honest I fail to think of anything sicker than that!


Yes I agree it is sick but abuse of power can come in many forms not just physical abuse .......


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so crap with computers, am totally failing to post a link again!! Google the Stanford Prison Experiment, Wikipedia has an entry on it


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes I agree it is sick but abuse of power can come in many forms not just physical abuse .......


I never mentioned physical I said abuse and abuse includes emotional, sexual, neglect AND physical.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

912142 said:


> Which is where?


pulled out of their own arses


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> I never mentioned physical I said abuse and abuse includes emotional, sexual, neglect AND physical.


got ya   agreed


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> this abuse of power begins at home - parents abusing their own kids - to be honest I fail to think of anything sicker than that!





gorgeous said:


> I never mentioned physical I said abuse and abuse includes emotional, sexual, neglect AND physical.


And how anyone who has the missforutne to deal with the cases can remain 'civil' in beyond me!

AND! of late we are reading more and more of cases of abuse where the mother has taken up with another man (not the child/childrens father) and is SO desperate to keep him that she will turn a blind eye to what is happening to her own kin, whether that be phyiscal, sexual or mentally! AND in extreme cases is fully aware of it yet does NOTHING!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I never mentioned physical I said abuse and abuse includes emotional, sexual, neglect AND physical.


Emotional, mental abuse and neglect are worse than physical abuse often I think


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> And how anyone who has the missforutne to deal with the cases can remain 'civil' in beyond me!
> 
> AND! of late we are reading more and more of cases of abuse where the mother has taken up with another man (not the child/childrens father) and is SO desperate to keep him that she will turn a blind eye to what is happening to her own kin, whether that be phyiscal, sexual or mentally! AND in extreme cases is fully aware of it yet does NOTHING!


And these are only the cases we get to here about - many go unreported!

I have worked with the police for many years and have nothing but respect for them - they have been totally supportive in my role, in some particularly difficult situations.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

AlisonLyn said:


> Emotional, mental abuse and neglect are worse than physical abuse often I think


You are right Alison - !!!

did you know that kids witnessing domestic violence on a regular basis is now classed as abuse?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DT said:


> There is a saying
> Something to do with walking in the shoes of others!
> 
> I have said it once and i'll say it again,
> ...


*The cop that hit the paper seller lied until a video was discovered..THEN a policewoman came forward too.*In the Menenez case the railway videos mysteriously disappeared and several cops lied and were proved liars by public witnesses.That whole case stunk of 'fix' from the Chief Constable down.



WelshOneEmma said:


> They do not get enough support from politicians or the public. As for the newseller, my personal opinion is that he was drunk and *spoiling for a fight*. *Yes the* *policeman may have pushed him a bit hard - but who wouldnt have with that in your face.* And his family who hadnt spoken to him for 20 years as he was a drunk suddenly came out of the woodwork when compensation was whispered  but thats just little ole me's opinion!


He was in drink...not spoiling for a fight.But not moving fast enough for the cop that hit him...pretty obvious from the film clips.He wasn't 'in his face' he was hit from behind.If he had been behaving in a threatening manner the cop would have had reason and not be on a charge.

It's high profile cases like these that have given the police a bad name.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sarelis said:


> I'm so crap with computers, am totally failing to post a link again!! Google the Stanford Prison Experiment, Wikipedia has an entry on it


Wow have read thru some of it very very interesting!! and just shows that normal people who are given power over others does not always bring out the best in them! The most telling thing I read was about how the guards basically used physcological tactics on the prisoners with the special priviledges for some and not others etc hence breaking the solidarity of the prisoners - ie divide and conquer ....I think this is a tactic very much still in use! Also how the prisoners felt dehumanised is quite telling - I think many people wrongly arrested feel this.

Thanks for posting


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Do you know I think I would maybe lose the plot if confronted by some people,I dont really swear but when my neighbour started getting in my face I used words I did'nt even know I knew and ended up punching her,so I can understand how you could lose it even the police


I agree, especially if you have already dealt with a rape, a stabbing, a car crash where a 6 year old child died instantly, all in one week! Oh and chasing armed robbers across Welshpool!!! Being short of staff because some selfish sod decides to start a riot!!!Yep, I saw my boss at the end of a week like that! , and he came in to spend the day at the Nursery, just to de stress, just pottering around the rooms, spending time with us and the children and can honestly say that after looking him in the eyes as he's telling me all this, I wouldn't do that job for all the tea in china!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

You couldn't walk into a supermarket and tell a member of staff to eff off...what makes it right for someone to be allowed to do it to a policeman???


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

jon bda said:


> You couldn't walk into a supermarket and tell a member of staff to eff off...what makes it right for someone to be allowed to do it to a policeman???


I don't know, Tesco have nearly driven me to it on several occasions


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't know, Tesco have nearly driven me to it on several occasions


Been there myself, but lol'ing aside...you can't do it. I think most stores etc have a no abuse policy now...hell, if i told a copper to **** off, i would expect to 'fall' over several times between getting nicked and going to the cells...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't know, Tesco have nearly driven me to it on several occasions


would it count if you swore at one of the self service tills, cos they really have got it in for me.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> would it count if you swore at one of the self service tills, cos they really have got it in for me.


I thumped one once! in Tescos! my grandaughter were with me and she look round all embarassed!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> I thumped one once! in Tescos! my grandaughter were with me and she look round all embarassed!


Ha Ha, i know what you mean tho, what a nightmare,:angry:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> would it count if you swore at one of the self service tills, cos they really have got it in for me.


lol I know they are handy but ffs I wish they turned the vol down on the dam things, I feel so sorry for the check out staff listening to those voices all day long:incazzato:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> lol I know they are handy but ffs I wish they turned the vol down on the dam things, I feel so sorry for the check out staff listening to those voices all day long:incazzato:


Them machines are thick a piggy poo! But heck!! don't they make you feel young! You put a bottle of alcohol through and they have to shout for assistance!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> lol I know they are handy but ffs I wish they turned the vol down on the dam things, I feel so sorry for the check out staff listening to those voices all day long:incazzato:


I think they sound soooooo patronising!!! And kind of over excited when it asks "Did you bring your own bags?" And "Have you swiped your nectar card?"


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Slag them all off, but I am sure when folk needed them they would be there. WHY, because they have to be


Amen to that! :thumbup1:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Taht's funny, cos of all the surfers i was surrounded by, i was the only one not smoking weed or eating hash cakes, hence why i understood it and to be honest was fine with it. Same as i would be fine with someone stopping me now and searching me. I won't have anything on me so why should it bother me???


Exactly. I never take offence at being stopped and searched and always cooperate fully. It is for everyone's safety, mine too.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

porps said:


> i for one dont know a single person who has ANY respect for them.


Perhaps you are moving in the wrong circles?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Perhaps you are moving in the wrong circles?


if you mean i dont hang around with coppers, then yes you are correct.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Naturally everyone will take a view based on their own experience/knowledge of the police but most peoples experience will be fairly limited, so to judge the whole police force on that is not very logical. 

Think of all the people you have personally worked with and the wide range of abilities/personalities you have come across and the level of honesty/loyalty/integrity amongst them. Its in the same in every walk of life


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

porps said:


> if you mean i dont hang around with coppers, then yes you are correct.


lol you act like they arent human, have you ever even spoken to a cop as a person ? They have the same family/life struggles we do, just a shitt job to go with it. Maybe its time to grow up and get rid ofthat pube chip you have


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Great another excuse for lack of respect to elders or leaders lol.


Totally agree, all this does is make swearing even more ok than it is.  we shall soon be a nation even more foul mouthed than it currently is. As my mam always says, "if you need to resort to that kind of talk then you need to go back to school and relearn your own language if the only words you know and understand is filth"


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Why do some people regard swearing "at" people as OK or harmless? I'm no prude and swear readily if I drop something or hurt myself. But swearing at people is abuse, plain and simple. I agree, cops shouldn't swear at people either. But why do people expect no reaction when they swear at people? On the rare occasions I have been sworn at by drunk or crazy people, I found it traumatic and frightening. Yes, it is abusive, it isn't "nothing".


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol you act like they arent human, have you ever even spoken to a cop as a person ? They have the same family/life struggles we do, just a shitt job to go with it. Maybe its time to grow up and get rid ofthat pube chip you have


dont presume to know me, and i dont know what a pube chip is but it doesnt sound like a particuarly grown up thing to say to me. Kinda sounds like the type of thing i wouldve said when i was 12.... and yet you're telling me to grow up in the same sentence :001_huh:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

porps said:


> *dont presume to know me*, and i dont know what a pube chip is but it doesnt sound like a particuarly grown up thing to say to me. Kinda sounds like the type of thing i wouldve said when i was 12.... and yet you're telling me to grow up in the same sentence :001_huh:


Pube chip ~ teenage rebellion...how's that


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Pube chip ~ teenage rebellion...how's that


Well done WL.

I wasbjust going to say "dont swear" or at least wait until I have popped the popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Paganman said:


> Well done WL.
> 
> I wasbjust going to say "dont swear" or at least wait until I have popped the popcorn :biggrin:


LOL   Its a mellow month


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> LOL   Its a mellow month


When is meltdown month next around


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Pube chip ~ teenage rebellion...how's that


thats much better, it at least makes sense now. If assumptions are the order of the day today, then your sig tells me enough about you to know that you're happy to live your life blinded.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Stay nice people.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

porps said:


> thats much better, it at least makes sense now. If assumptions are the order of the day today, then your sig tells me enough about you to know that you're happy to live your life blinded.


Hell yeah blind drunk, blinded by the sun, etc  Your avatar tells me your a pussy


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bird said:


> Totally agree, all this does is make swearing even more ok than it is.  we shall soon be a nation even more foul mouthed than it currently is. As my mam always says, "if you need to resort to that kind of talk then you need to go back to school and relearn your own language if the only words you know and understand is filth"





koekemakranka said:


> Why do some people regard swearing "at" people as OK or harmless? I'm no prude and swear readily if I drop something or hurt myself. But swearing at people is abuse, plain and simple. I agree, cops shouldn't swear at people either. But why do people expect no reaction when they swear at people? On the rare occasions I have been sworn at by drunk or crazy people, I found it traumatic and frightening. Yes, it is abusive, it isn't "nothing".


*As i've said from the begining respect has to work both ways.If the police don't like people swearing then they shouldn't swear either.*


----------

